# 090090000263 oder auch Matlock - ermitteln Sie (Teil 2)



## Heiko (21 März 2004)

Bitte hier weiterdiskutieren...

Hier gehts zum ersten Teil:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3665


----------



## TSCoreNinja (21 März 2004)

*Wie kommt meine web.exe auf meinen Rechner*

Matlock arbeitet hier nach dem Motto: viel hilft viel! 

1. Es wird ein Java Applet ausgefuehrt aus Counters.jar, und 
 Microsoft Security Bulletin MS03-0 ausgenutzt.

2. ueber eine Hypertext Application hta. Wobei das Problem scheinbar komplex ist. Es gab in 2001 einen Exploit von htas, der eigentlich behoben sein sollte. Dazu gibt es sogar Tools, einen Exploit zu generieren, siehe http://www.nsclean.com/psc-exe2.html . Allerdings sollte dieses Problem behoben sein, da nur noch hta Dateien aus der My Computer Security Zone ausgefuehrt werden sollten. Dies ist scheinbar zu umgehen, sihe http://www.nsclean.com/psc-htas.html und http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/MS03-032.mspx . 

3. Das Einparken des Dialers in wmplayer.exe, im Prinzip durch 
Heises Security Seite beschrieben.

X. es gibt noch eine ganze Reihe von Code, den ich nicht analysiert habe, das Ganze geht ueber eine URL mit Endung get.php?ID=X mit X=1-15. Davon sind 5 durch die hier beschriebenen Exploits verwendet.

Wer eingeladen ist, tritt doch auch nicht die Tuer ein, wenn er kommt? Darf ein Dialeranbieter so etwas machen, selbst nachdem man (und auch  das nur teils) dem Bezug einer Software zugestimmt hat? Erklaert das auch, warum oft Mehrfacheinwahlen stattfanden (eine Web.exe unterbricht die andere)? 

Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## TSCoreNinja (21 März 2004)

*Ermittlungsergebnisse*

Nachdem mein Hauptposting hierzu im Linkforum liegt, hier eine knappe Zusammenfassung. Matlock hat scheinbar eine Filiale in Los Angels, jedenfalls ist deren Hauptseite hxxp://www.matlock-bc.com dort laut WhoIs Eintrag registriert. Interessant ist, dass es eine Firma "Inet Solutions, LLC" gibt, die neben etlichen anderen Erotikdomains eine Domain stockingsline.com unterhaelt, die einen identische Adresse fuer den WhoIs Eintrag mit Matlock aufweisst. Ist vielleicht eine gewagte Annahme, dass dies nicht zufaellig ist, aber ich zumindest teile meine Postbox ungern mit Fremden. Obwohl diese Firma angeblich in Pittborrow sitzt, gibts in der Adresse wieder eine Postbox, und sind die Ansprechpartner ueber Mailadressen bei ctel.ru zu erreichen.  Interssant ist, dass diese Firma ferner das Partnerprogramm Uni Cash enthaelt, welches in Moskau ansaessig ist und ein Buero in Prag hat. Es gibt neben Uni-cash noch uni-us.net sowie uni-dialer.com, ohne WhoIs Match, TraceRoute verschwindet beim Provider above.net in dem internen Netz (zeigt nur noch *** als Hosts). Weiss irgendjemand etwas ueber diese Firmen? Insbesondere Kontakte nach Deutschland waeren interessant.
Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## TSCoreNinja (21 März 2004)

*Matlock Seiten*

Ups, interessant, Matlock Seiten erwachen am Wochenende aus der Versenkung! Viele Links, die ich fuer tot hielt, gehen nun wieder 
Interessanterweise vor allem solche ohne gesetzeskonformen Einwahldialog.
Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## tini0402 (21 März 2004)

*matlock 428*

@ all: 

Hatte ebenfalls einen Dialer von Matlock,  Endziffer 428, auf meinem PC (Windows 2000).   :cry: Kann mir jemand den Hashwert mitteilen und eventuell sagen, wo ich noch Reste an Beweismaterial finden kann? 

Danke! 

Gruß tini0402


----------



## TSCoreNinja (21 März 2004)

*Matlock liest mit*

Hi all,
Matlock Verantwortliche lesen scheinbar mit:


TSCoreNinja schrieb:


> Matlock Registrierer:
> Ich dachte, Matlock wuerde immer nur Erotik&Pornoseiten bedienen. Weit gefehlt. 090090000900 ist auch auf Matlock zugelassen. Mir aufgefallen, weil die eine [com]erzielle [chat-und-flirt] Seite im [www] betreiben, mit Matlock Dialer. Registrierungsverpflichteter:
> 
> 
> ...


Seite liefert jetzt einen 404! Heute morgen noch angeschaut. BTW, mir ist ein Irrtum unterlaufen, als ich bezgl der Seite sagte, dies sei eine alte Seite. Nummer ist erst im Februar registriert worden. Ob das wohl ein neues Matlock Projekt war?

Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Anonymous (21 März 2004)

Nett...

Das macht vielleicht der Jens...



			
				gmbh aus langstett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wir sind auf der Suche nach einem neuen Dialer. Er sollte dabei nicht allzu groß sein, was die KB Zahl betrifft und den Anforderungen der FST entsprechen. Also auch nicht dauerhaft im DFÜ-Netzwerk zu finden sein. Am besten eine exe-Datei, die man auf dem Desktop abspeichern kann und eine temporäre DFÜ Verbindung aufbaut. Mit dem löschen der exe soll dann auch wirklich alles vorbei sein )
> 
> ...




diese Firma kommt auch aus Langacker, Langstedt - aber die Nummern stimmen nicht...


----------



## cicojaka (21 März 2004)

tsc schrieb:
			
		

> Inet Solutions, LLC



Bitte PN!

cj (auch der Beitrag drüber, sorry)


----------



## Anonymous (21 März 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte hier weiterdiskutieren...



Hallo Heiko,

kannst du bitte im ersten Beitrag zu diesem Thread einen Link zum ersten Teil einfügen? Damit wird der Zugriff hierauf erleichtert, da dieser ja im Laufe der Zeit immer weiter nach hinten wandert. Besten Dank schonmal ....


----------



## eb-victim (21 März 2004)

*Re: Wie kommt meine web.exe auf meinen Rechner*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Erklaert das auch, warum oft Mehrfacheinwahlen stattfanden (eine Web.exe unterbricht die andere


Soweit ich den Matlock-Code verstanden habe, werden die Dialer nacheinander aktiv (gesteuert über ein Mutex).
Jeder Dialer unterbricht die bestehende Verbindung und baut eine neue auf.


----------



## Heiko (22 März 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du bitte im ersten Beitrag zu diesem Thread einen Link zum ersten Teil einfügen? Damit wird der Zugriff hierauf erleichtert, da dieser ja im Laufe der Zeit immer weiter nach hinten wandert. Besten Dank schonmal ....


Zwei Doofe, ein Gedanke 

Wollte ich eh grade machen. Done.


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2004)

*Telekom sendet Gutschrift (...264) !*

Hallo Mitopfer !
Ich hatte gerade eben das freudige Erlebnis, eine Gutschrift der Telekom 
öffnen zu dürfen.
Aufgrund der Tatsache, das für die Endnummer 264 die Dialer Versionen (web.exe 2.0.0.4 und 3.0.0.4) mit nicht passendem Hashwert registriert wurden, hat die Telekom meinen Einspruch akzeptiert. 
Die bei mir gefundene Web.exe hatte die Version 2.0.0.4, aber den Hashwert der später registrierten Version 3.0.0.4. 

Das sollte für alle gelten, deren PRS Erlebnis vor dem 4.2 liegt.

Viel Glück !


----------



## Ernst-Helmut (22 März 2004)

*Re: Telekom sendet Gutschrift (...264) !*

Hi Gast!

Magst du dich nicht einfach im Forum anmelden, damit man dich direkt ansprechen kann???
Meine Einwahlnummer endete mit ...423, aber jener unglückselige Termin lag vor dem 4.2. (am 21. Januar), so sollte mein Fall gleichgelagert sein?

Ernst-Helmut


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mitopfer !
> Ich hatte gerade eben das freudige Erlebnis, eine Gutschrift der Telekom
> öffnen zu dürfen.
> Aufgrund der Tatsache, das für die Endnummer 264 die Dialer Versionen (web.exe 2.0.0.4 und 3.0.0.4) mit nicht passendem Hashwert registriert wurden, hat die Telekom meinen Einspruch akzeptiert.
> ...


----------



## Ernst-Helmut (22 März 2004)

*Bestandsaufnahme&Termine; 8 Wochen Einspruchsfrist*

Huhu Ihr alle:

Wie wärs mit einer zusammenfassenden Bestandsaufnahme?

z.B.:

      Anzahl Betroffene
      Höhe der durch Matlock abgezockten Beträge
      Erfahrungen mit Rückforderungen, Zahlungsverweigerungen, etc.
      Kontakte zu RegTP, DTAG, Matlock, Belize, ...
      Stand der Ermittlungen bei Einspruchsverfahren
      Staatsanwaltschaft, Polizei, Gerichte, ...
      Verbraucherzentrale?
      Renate Künast, Verbraucher(schutz)ministerium?
      ...



Habe letzte Woche mit Telekom telefoniert, lt. Aussage eines DTAG-Mitarbeiters habe ich beste Chancen, meine 29,95 € behalten zu dürfen (ich habe diesen Betrag über meine Bank zurückgefordert, habe 1 Einzugsermächtigung für die Telefonrg.), allerdings hatte mein Gesprächspartner keine konkreten Infos über unsere Geschichte.

Daraufhin sprach ich mit einer Mitarbeiterin aus dem Back-Office, die jedoch sehr ablehnend war (alles mit der Einwahl wäre rechtens, ich sollte doch bloß net mit dem jüngsten BGH-Urteil kommen, was ich gar nicht ihr gegenüber erwähnt hatte). Als Ergebnis "einigten" wir uns darauf, dass ich kein Problem mit einem ordentlichen Rechtsverfahren habe, im Gespräch mit dieser Dame war jedenfalls absolut kein Klärungswille zu erkennen.

Für 1 Einspruch benötigt die DTAG 1 post-schriftliches Schreiben, incl. Details wie "Diensteanbieter", Einwahlnr., Datum, ...
Ich denke, der Einzelverbindungsnachweis, so man ihn glücklicherweise hat, ist hierfür völlig ausreichend, oder???

Bitte Termine beachten: für 1 schriftlichen Einwand räumt uns die DTAG 8 Wochen ab Rechnungsdatum ein!!!

Ernst-Helmut


----------



## BenTigger (22 März 2004)

*Re: Bestandsaufnahme&Termine; 8 Wochen Einspruchsfrist*



			
				Ernst-Helmut schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu Ihr alle:
> 
> Wie wärs mit einer zusammenfassenden Bestandsaufnahme?
> 
> ...



Hallo Ernst-Helmut,

Das wäre sicher interessant. Sende die zusammengefasste Bestandsaufnahme doch mal via PN an einen der Moderatoren und wenn das dann rechtlich nicht zu beanstanden ist, wird das gerne veröffentlicht.


----------



## KalleM (23 März 2004)

*Alles hat ein Ende....*

Hallo,

gemeinsam durch eine Vielzahl von Beschwerde bei der RegTP, den vielen Hinweisen auf die Rechtsverstösse durch den Dialer haben wir dem Mißbrauch des Dialers ein Ende setzen können. Es gibt zum Glück doch noch Instanzen, die dem Mißbrauch beschränken und für Gerechtigkeit sorgen. Also Info's sammeln und die T-Com endgültig von der Unrechtmäßigkeit der Forderungen überzeigen....

Siehe:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4611 

 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## blumenwiese23 (23 März 2004)

*ja aber,*

was ist mit den nummern vor 090090000229??? :-? 
in dem posting steht drin, es werden nur dialer mit den nummern ab 090090000229 rückwirkend die registrierung entzogen.


gruss


----------



## KalleM (23 März 2004)

*Re: ja aber,*



			
				blumenwiese23 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist mit den nummern vor 090090000229??? :-?
> in dem posting steht drin, es werden nur dialer mit den nummern ab 090090000229 rückwirkend die registrierung entzogen.



Welche Nummer meinst du denn?

Die nächste Nummer in der DB mit der ...204 gehört:
motiv action AG Jürg Buerli Baarerstr. 2 6300 Zug SCHWEIZ

Die Nummern 204...229 gibt es in der Datenbank gar nicht...


----------



## blumenwiese23 (23 März 2004)

oh pardon, ich hab mich vertan  8) . stimmt schon. dann stell ich schon mal den aldi-schampus in den kühlschrank!!!!

gruss

wann  wird die sache den offiziell?? bei der regtp steht noch nichts da.


----------



## Ernst-Helmut (23 März 2004)

*Schaumwein*


_*JEEESSSSSSSS!!!!!!*_

 . stimmt schon. dann stell ich schon mal den aldi-schampus in den kühlschrank!!!!

gruss[/quote]


----------



## sherlock70 (23 März 2004)

*Gerade Anruf von T-Com erhalten*

Eines vorweg: Da ich noch nicht die EVÜ erhalten habe, weiss ich leider immer noch nicht, welchen Dialer ich eigentlich erwischt habe (welcher mich erwischt hat).

ABER: Ich wurde gerade von der T-Com angerufen, der Dialer sei nicht registriert gewesen, weswegen man den entsprechenden Posten in meiner Rechnung streichen würde. Na, ist das nix?  :lol:  :lol: 

Also Leute haltet die Ohren steiff und gebt nicht nach. Und immer sachlich bleiben, wenn Ihr mit der Gegenseite am verhandeln seit.

Gruß,
Sherlock


----------



## Ernst-Helmut (23 März 2004)

*Re: Gerade Anruf von T-Com erhalten*

Ich warte ebenfalls auf 1 Rückruf aus dem Back-Office, mal sehen, ob die "gütige, liebenswerte" Frau W. mich anrufen wird. Jedenfalls hatte ich letzte Woche große Mühe, im Gespräch mit ihr sachlich zu bleiben, hatte mich Überwindung gekostet, aber geschafft hatte ich es. Wie bereits erwähnt, war das Gesprächsergebnis letzte Woche, es auf einen ordentlichen Rechtsstreit ankommen zu lassen. Der scheint jetzt hinfällig zu sein???

Dennoch bin ich weiterhin daran interessiert, die Urheber der Abzocke zur Rechenschaft/Verantwortung zu ziehen, ein einfacher "Vergleich" (Annulierung wg. zu kleiner Schriftgröße) ist mir zu wenig, !!! Mag sein, dass dies aber sowieso erst der erste pfiffige Schritt der RegTP ist, man darf gespannt sein.

Ernst-Helmut



			
				sherlock70 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Leute haltet die Ohren steiff und gebt nicht nach. Und immer sachlich bleiben, wenn Ihr mit der Gegenseite am verhandeln seit.
> 
> Gruß,
> Sherlock


----------



## blumenwiese23 (23 März 2004)

ich warte auch noch auf einen anruf vom backoffice seit donnerstag. hab gerade mit der telekom telefoniert. die wissen nix von einer aktion der regtp gegen matlock :-? . 

ich glaube, die verantwortlichen und urheber sonnen sich gerade auf einer karibikinsel und haben marken-schampus   im kühlschrank kaltgestellt...

jetzt mal abwarten.


----------



## Heiko (23 März 2004)

http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/040323_01.php

Quelle: RegTP direkt


----------



## blumenwiese23 (23 März 2004)

merci heiko.

So ein Tag, so wunderschön wie heute,
So ein Tag, der dürfte nie vergehn.
So ein Tag, auf den man sich so freute,


----------



## Petrus (23 März 2004)

*kleiner Sieg: Schlacht gewonnen, Krieg verloren*

Hi Forum,

natürlich freu ich mich, wie alle mehr oder weniger stark Geschädigten.

Aber es bleibt ein schaler Geschmack auf der Zunge: Die RegTP hat nur einen Vorwand zum Sperren der Matlock-Dialer benutzt. Damit ist die DTAG mit ihrer Sturheit und Arroganz nochmal mit einem blauen Auge davongekommen.

Stellt Euch doch nur mal ne Sekunde lang vor, die DTAG wäre ein Unternehmen im freien Wettbewerb. Wie hätte dann ein Antwortschreiben auf eine Kundenreklamation wohl ausgesehen ???

z.B. so: 
_____________________________________________________________

"Sehr geehrter XYZ,

wir haben mit Betroffenheit Ihre Reklamation zur Kenntnis genommen.
Normalerweise ist der Inhalt der Rechnungen aus Gründen des Schutzes der Privat- und Intimsphäre unserer Kunden für uns tabu. Aufgrund Ihrer und zahlreicher weiterer Beschwerden, denen mehr oder weniger der gleiche Sachverhalt zugrunde liegt, haben wir anonymisiert unsere gespeicherten Daten statistisch ausgewertet.

Dabei mußten wir feststellen, daß das Firmen-Duett "BigBill" aus Schleswig-Holstein und "Schach-Matt" in Belize  - sehr viel häufiger als von unseren Kunden bisher reklamiert - unsere Kunden durch betrügerische Dialer geschädigt hat. Die betrügerischen - vom Kunden unbemerkt installierten Dialer können schon allein deshalb nicht rechtmäßig sein, weil diese Dialer (in vielen Fällen) unplausible Wahlwiederholungen im Sekundenabstand provoziert haben.

Wir haben uns deshalb entschlossen, die Zusammenarbeit mit diesem Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter aufzukündigen. Wir bitten unsere geschädigten und verärgerten Kunden um Entschuldigung und schreiben bei der nächsten Rechnung den reklamierten Betrag und die zu unrecht erhobenen Mahngebühren gut.

Wir hoffen, daß Sie mit unseren - aufgrund Ihrer Beschwerden - getroffenen Maßnahmen einverstanden sind.
Wir würden uns sehr freuen, wenn Sie uns auch in Zukunft weiterhin Ihr Vertrauen schenken würden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihre Christl von der Telekom“
_____________________________________________________________

Da uns das allen wie ein Märchen vorkommt, wissen wir jetzt, wie weit der Weg bei der DTAG bis zu einem "Nicht-Monopol-Unternehmen" im freien Wettbewerb noch ist.

Und die Jungs von "BigBill" und die "schwarzen Belize-Buben" sind mal wieder mit einem blauen Auge davongekommen.

Wars das ? Das wars. Business as usual !!

Mit unhimmlichen Grüßen

Petrus


----------



## cicojaka (23 März 2004)

*Re: kleiner Sieg: Schlacht gewonnen, Krieg verloren*



			
				Petrus schrieb:
			
		

> Wars das ? Das wars. Business as usual !!



Das hängt davon ab, wie viele Betroffene mit der zivilrechtlichen Regelung des Falles befriedigt sind. Das wäre nämlich u.a. ein klassischer Fall, um dem Gelaber von "registriert=legal" und "Dialer-Betrug gehört der Vergangenheit an" mal anhand eines konkreten Beispiels zu widerlegen.

V.a. ist es ein gutes Beispiel, um das Verhalten aller Beteiligten einer größeren Öffentlichkeit bekannt zu machen...

Und es ist ein Exempel, das auch die Politiker interessieren sollte. Ein Brief an den MdB sollte für alle Betroffenen drin sein


----------



## TSCoreNinja (23 März 2004)

Wie waere es eigentlich mit Geldwaescheanzeigen gegen Telekom? Die haben doch alles selbst geprueft! Und mit Betrugsanzeige gegen Eggebert. Der hat immerhin eine Falschaussage gemacht. Man sollte aber die Begruendung der RegTP abwarten... 

Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Ernst-Helmut (23 März 2004)

*Re: kleiner Sieg: Schlacht gewonnen, Krieg verloren*



			
				cj schrieb:
			
		

> Petrus schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sowas hab ich auch schon gedacht: 

Kerstin Andreae von B90/Grüne kenne ich persönlich
Gernot Erler (SPD) habe ich schon mal bei der Rieselfeldmeile (ein 5 km Volkslauf) hinter mir gelassen
Renate Künast = Verbraucherschutzministerin???

Ernst-Helmut


----------



## cicojaka (23 März 2004)

Es geht um Medienpräsenz... 


[ironie]
Ich sehe aber natürlich ein, dass es z.B. nicht einfach ist für eine Sendung wie "WISO", zwischen Werbung für magenta und der Einblendung der Service-Fax-Nummer (0190-tralala by talkline) mal etwas deutlicher zu werden als gestern 
[/ironie]

edit:
Könnte man das etwa missverstehen? Ich meine natürlich, dass die Sendezeit fehlt.


----------



## Heiko (24 März 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> [ironie]
> Ich sehe aber natürlich ein, dass es z.B. nicht einfach ist für eine Sendung wie "WISO", zwischen Werbung für magenta und der Einblendung der Service-Fax-Nummer (0190-tralala by talkline) mal etwas deutlicher zu werden als gestern
> [/ironie]


Das beißt sich nicht, IMNSHO.


----------



## KalleM (24 März 2004)

Jetzt haben wir es auch schwarz bzw. rot auf weiss...
 :lol: 

*Auszug aus der Reg TP - Datenbank:*



> Suchergebnis:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Reg.-Nr.: 90090000263-734883 vom : Dec 9 2003 10:20AM Registrierung wurde zurückgenommen. Die Rücknahme ist noch nicht bestandskräftig. Adressierungsmerkmal :
> ...


----------



## Ernst-Helmut (24 März 2004)

*Re: Gerade Anruf von T-Com erhalten*



			
				Ernst-Helmut schrieb:
			
		

> Ich warte ebenfalls auf 1 Rückruf aus dem Back-Office, mal sehen, ob die "gütige, liebenswerte" Frau W. mich anrufen wird. Jedenfalls hatte ich letzte Woche große Mühe, im Gespräch mit ihr sachlich zu bleiben, hatte mich Überwindung gekostet, aber geschafft hatte ich es. Wie bereits erwähnt, war das Gesprächsergebnis letzte Woche, es auf einen ordentlichen Rechtsstreit ankommen zu lassen. Der scheint jetzt hinfällig zu sein???
> 
> Dennoch bin ich weiterhin daran interessiert, die Urheber der Abzocke zur Rechenschaft/Verantwortung zu ziehen, ein einfacher "Vergleich" (Annulierung wg. zu kleiner Schriftgröße) ist mir zu wenig!!! Mag sein, dass dies aber sowieso erst der erste pfiffige Schritt der RegTP ist, man darf gespannt sein.
> 
> ...




So, jetzt an diesem wunderschönen verregneten Diensttagmorgen habe ich erwähnten Rüchruf von der DTAG erhalten:

Schön, wenn man manches Mal Zeuge einer wundersamen Wandlung von Frau Saulus zu Madame Paulus wird ('').

Besagte Dame der DTAG war gerade soooo nett zu mir, bedankte sich für Infos über den aktuellen Stand seitens der RegTP, versicherte mir, mein Fall sei nun erledigt , meine Rückforderung der strittigen 29,95 € selbstverständlich akzeptiert, usw....

_*Hallo Alle: 
Falls Ihr noch keine Rückforderung/Rückbuchung veranlasst habt, macht das!!! Wir haben gewonnen!!!*_

Schönen Tag Euch allen, das Regenwetter stört mich heute absolut nicht mehr (Aldi-Sekt ist mir zu schäbig, ich werde nach Colmar fahren und leckeren Cremant besorgen!)

Ernst-Helmut


----------



## blumenwiese23 (24 März 2004)

ich warte noch auf den rückruf. :juggle:. "sie bekommen auf jeden fall noch diese woche bescheid..." ich will es aber auf jeden fall schriftlich!! easy billing wir auf jeden fall gegen den vorgang klagen.

wir haben viel gelernt. die examensarbeit über internetrecht dürfte jetzt auch kein problem mehr sein...  


wann machen wir ehemaligen-treffen: matlock´04 8)


----------



## Ernst-Helmut (24 März 2004)

*Matlock-Treffen*



			
				blumenwiese23 schrieb:
			
		

> wann machen wir ehemaligen-treffen: matlock´04 8)



Gern bald!
Ernst-Helmut


----------



## cicojaka (24 März 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> cj schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann gibt es da evtl. was, was ich noch nicht verstehe, nur ein bisschen zu ahnen glaube...

Um aus meinem Vorleben als "Poet" zu zitieren:

denken zu denken
glauben zu wissen
ahnen zu irren


----------



## sherlock70 (24 März 2004)

*Was unternimmt die RegTP nun eigentlic?*

OK, Matlock ist aus dem Spiel, aber doch nur, bis sie sich wieder registrieren, oder? Denn dann geht der Zirkus doch wieder von vorne los. Sie registrieren eine neue Dialerversion, eventuell sogar neue Nummern und wir sind wieder die gelackmeierten.
Ist es denn wirklich zu viel verlangt, daß die RegTP von sich aus eine Klage wegen Betruges, oder sonstwas nettes gegen Matlock einreicht? Es kann doch nicht sein, daß man es lediglich bei der (noch nicht endgültigen) Entfernung aus der Datenbank belässt. Offensichtlich wurden ja Angaben gemacht, die nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen.
Ausserdem ist die ganze Registrierungspraxis sowieso für die Füsse, da ja kein Schwein, ausser eventuell mal ein Opfer, sich die Einträge ansieht. Kann ja auch nicht, da es ja tausende von Registrierungen gibt. Bis man da durch ist, sind schon wieder tausend neue registriert worden. Da sollte sich die RegTP dringend mal was anderes einfallen lassen, eventuell eine geringe Gebühr, damit die Abzocker nicht automatisierte Massenregistrierungen vornehmen können, und die "seriösen" Anbieter nicht über die Preise jammern. Soweit hat man da aber nicht drüber nachgedacht...:argue:

Gruß,
Sherlock


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2004)

*Re: Was unternimmt die RegTP nun eigentlic?*



			
				sherlock70 schrieb:
			
		

> Da sollte sich die RegTP dringend mal was anderes einfallen lassen,



Die RegTP tut, was ihr der Gesetzgeber als Auftrag gibt. Der Gesetzgeber gibt ihr als Auftrag das, worauf sich Bundestag und Bundesrat einigen.

In der Vergangenheit lief die Meinungsbildung dann so ab:



			
				ein Anbieter schrieb:
			
		

> My Channel, die CDU/CSU-Fraktion und auch die Dialeranbieter sehen mittlerweile darin die Gefahr, dass sich aufgrund schwindenden Verbrauchervertrauens die wirtschaftliche Krise des Internets noch weiter verschärft, dadurch ein hoher volkswirtschaftlicher Schaden entsteht und es mittlerweile an der Zeit ist, dass sich die wesentlichen Anbieter in der Szene auf gemeinsame Normen verständigen



http://www.heise.de/chat/archiv/02/04/26/


Und man hätte sich schon in den Gründungstagen dieses Forums viel Arbeit sparen können, wenn nicht die Bundesregierung der Ansicht gewesen wäre, dass sich das Problem durch Selbsregulation selbst lösen würde:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/25505



			
				heise schrieb:
			
		

> c't: Könnte nicht etwa die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post die Vergabe von 0190-Nummern besser überwachen und Anbieter, die mit besonders kundenunfreundlichen Methoden arbeiten, sperren?
> 
> Künast: Wir haben darüber mit der Regulierungsbehörde schon vor längerer Zeit gesprochen. Dieser Sachverhalt wird auch dort zur Zeit geprüft.
> 
> ...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (24 März 2004)

*Re: Was unternimmt die RegTP nun eigentlic?*



			
				sherlock70 schrieb:
			
		

> OK, Matlock ist aus dem Spiel, aber doch nur, bis sie sich wieder registrieren, oder?


Meinst Du. Realitaet sieht leider anders aus. Die aendern einfach den Nummernblock  auf 090090009?? Siehe RegTP Eintraege. 

09009000900 bis
 09009000919 sind auf Matlocks Dialer und den einen  Vorstand der Easy Billing AG  registriert fuer die seltsame AKU GmbH. 


Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## hrachka (24 März 2004)

ich versuche nochmal meine Stimme zu erheben - hab Zahlungsaufforderung von DTAG bekommen. Sie bestehen auf ihre 30.00 Euro. Ich habe irgendwie keinen Bock mehr auf Telefonate und zahllose Schreiben, denn durch Postkosten und Internetverbindungen werde ich die 30 Euro schon übertreffen. 
Was ist wenn ich jetzt nix mache....und nur die Ruhe bewahre?!


----------



## Petrus (24 März 2004)

*ja  !!! Ruhe bewahren !! keep cool !!*

Hallo hrachka

jetzt haben wir gemeinsam doch das Gröbste geschafft, jetzt brauchst Du doch nicht mehr nervös zu sein.

Die DTAG ist natürlich unendlich schwerfällig und überhaupt nicht motiviert, ihre eigenen Mitarbeiter entsprechend zu informieren und anzuweisen. Aber jetzt, wo die Easybilling-Matlock-Dialer rückwirkend illegal sind, hat die DTAG überhaupt kein Schlupfloch mehr. 

Nach der Entscheidung der RegTP muß der von Matlock abgezockte Kunde 
nicht 
bezahlen. 

Er hat sogar einen Anspruch darauf, evtl. zuviel bezahltes Geld zurückzufordern. Die Schweinerei ist halt nur, dass die Mehrzahl der von Matlock abgezockten DTAG-Kunden aus den verschiedensten Gründen (fehlender EVN = Einzelverbindungsnachweis, Unkenntnis über die Existenz von RegTP und deren Datenbank usw.) gar nicht mitbekommen hat, wer sie so unverschämt betrogen hat. Durch diese Ahnungslosigkeit erfahren sie auch nichts von ihrem Rechtsanspruch auf Rückzahlung.

Wir im Forum sind doch nur die Spitze des riesigen Eisberges von Geschädigten. Und wir sind, dank der gegenseitigen Hilfe, die am besten Informierten, zumindest unter den Geschädigten. 

Die unheilige Trias DTAG, Easybilling und Matlock ist uns natürlich immer noch über. Deshalb bin ich auch ganz sicher, dass das Thema noch nicht um die Ecke ist.

Mit himmlischen Grüßen 

Petrus


----------



## KalleM (24 März 2004)

hrachka schrieb:
			
		

> ich versuche nochmal meine Stimme zu erheben - hab Zahlungsaufforderung von DTAG bekommen. Sie bestehen auf ihre 30.00 Euro. Ich habe irgendwie keinen Bock mehr auf Telefonate und zahllose Schreiben, denn durch Postkosten und Internetverbindungen werde ich die 30 Euro schon übertreffen.
> Was ist wenn ich jetzt nix mache....und nur die Ruhe bewahre?!





			
				Aussage der RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Auskunft der Regulierungbehörde für Post und Telekommunikation (RegTP), wurde am vergangenen Freitag den Dialern der Firma Matlock/Easy Billing die Registrierung entzogen.
> 
> Diese Entscheidung hat zur Folge, dass die Dialer als niemals registriert galten und keinerlei Ansprüche aus Einwahlen dieser Dialer geltend gemacht werden können. Die Entscheidung der RegTP wirkt sich also vor allem auch auf bereits getätigte Einwahlen aus.



Spätestens ab heute sollte die T-Com keine Forderungen mehr stellen. Denn mit dem Enzug der Registrierung durfte die Telekom zu keinem Zeitpunkt überhaupt eine Forderungen stellen. Das Opfer muss in diesem Fall so gestellt werden, als ob der Vorfall gar nicht eingetreten ist. Dazu gehört auch ein Schadensersatz für die nachweisbaren Aufwendungen. Nur die Rückzahlung der strittigen Summe reicht mir nicht aus. Ich möchte den Aufwand, den ich für die Abwehr der unberechtigten Forderung treiben mußte, ersetzt haben. Wer jetzt Schadensersatz zahlen muss, ob nun Telekom oder EasyBilling, muß ich noch klären !!! Am Liebsten wäre es mir, wenn EasyBilling statt Einnahmen einzustreichen, mir diesen Ersatz leisten muß.... 8)


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2004)

*Re: ja  !!! Ruhe bewahren !! keep cool !!*



			
				Petrus schrieb:
			
		

> Die unheilige Trias DTAG, Easybilling und Matlock ist uns natürlich immer noch über. Deshalb bin ich auch ganz sicher, dass das Thema noch nicht um die Ecke ist.
> 
> Mit himmlischen Grüßen
> 
> Petrus



Hier sind genug Journalisten im Forum... Ich will das nicht glauben! Wenn das ZDF "Toni S" bringen kann, sollten sie hier auch nicht Halt machen und alles bringen... In 5 Minuten schafft man's auch, an den Hintergründen zu kratzen 

cj


----------



## hajune (24 März 2004)

*EasyBilling/Matlock*

Leute, freut Euch nicht zu früh ! Der Entzug der Registrierung für EasyBilling/Matlock ist noch nicht rechtskräftig ! Und wenn die Hürde geschafft sein sollte, wartet das nächste, viel höhere Hindernis auf uns: *die Telekom * !!!

Glaubt hier in diesem Forum wirklich jemand ernsthaft daran, bereits bezahlte Beträge zurück zu bekommen ? Die Telekom hat überhaupt kein Interesse und keine Motivation diesbezüglich aktiv zu werden. Sie hat sich in der Vergangenheit "gesetzeskonform" verhalten und die Beträge abgeführt, nicht ohne daran kräftig mitzuverdienen ! Sie wird Ihre Kunden (wenn Sie uns denn als solche betrachtet - nach meinen Erfahrungen habe ich daran aber erhebliche Zweifel) an den Dialer verweisen. Dort wird aber vermutlich nicht zu holen sein. Da das ganze auf Betrug aufgebaut ist, haben die bereits alles beiseite geschafft.

Viel Interessanter ist, wie sie mit den nicht bezahlten Fällen umgehen wird. Da die Telekom bisher nicht all zuviel auf Recht und Gesetz gegeben hat, sollte es mich nicht wundern, wenn sie weiter auf der Bezahlung bestehen bleibt. Dieses Bürokratenmonster glaubt nämlich noch immer in einer Zeit der kaiserlichen Erlasse zu leben. Die Uhr scheint da vor rund hundert Jahren stehen geblieben zu sein. Der Bürger hat sich gefälligst der monopolistischen Macht zu beugen. Zum Glück gibt es heutzutage genügend Alternativen, und ich werde mich als Geschädigter nach einer solchen umsehen um diesem grössenwahnsinnigen Beamtenapparat zukünftig nicht mehr mein Geld in den Rachen zu werfen.


----------



## Petrus (24 März 2004)

*Telekom: keine Ähnlichkeit mit lebenden Personen*

Hi Forum

Es gibt Menschen (und Institutionen, auch AG's), die haben einen Horizont mit dem Radius Null, und das nennen sie dann ihren Standpunkt.

Mit himmlischen Grüßen aus dem Universum
(Radius ~ unendlich)

Petrus


----------



## cicojaka (24 März 2004)

*Re: Was unternimmt die RegTP nun eigentlic?*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> sherlock70 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kuckste  hier  und kuckste  hier 


"Back to the roots"...

oh sorry, du hast ja den gleichen link


----------



## Reducal (24 März 2004)

KalleM schrieb:
			
		

> Spätestens ab heute sollte die T-Com keine Forderungen mehr stellen.


Das läuft ein bisschen anders - die T-Com rechnet selbsverständlich die entstandenen Sessions mit der folgenden Rechnung ab. Nur der Endkunde, der den Einwand gegen die Position setzt und nur den unstrittigen Teil bezahlt, kommt aus der Rechnung raus. Die T-Com ist überhaupt nicht in der Lage, den Abrechnungsfluss einseitig zu unterbrechen. Hier könnt nur die Easy Billing vorab eingreifen und der T-Com ggü. erklären, dass das Rechnungswesen auszusetzen sei. Doch darauf würde ich keinen Cent wetten.


----------



## Ernst-Helmut (24 März 2004)

*Re: Termine (8 Wochen) dennoch nicht versäumen!!!*



			
				hajune schrieb:
			
		

> Glaubt hier in diesem Forum wirklich jemand ernsthaft daran, bereits bezahlte Beträge zurück zu bekommen ?



Hey, keep cool, slow down, ruhig, nur ruhig, komm zur Ruhe Brauner, quiet, Browny, usw., undsofort...

Les doch mal 1 meiner letzten Beiträge, ich hatte heute 1 sehr erfreuliches, sachliches Gespräch mit einer Dame der DTAG: Sozusagen (wie bereits erwähnt) eine Wandlung von Frau Saulus zu Madame Paulus; Ersma letzte Woche böse, böse... heute morgen Engelszungen, von wegen, `Ja selbstverständlich werde ich Ihre Rückbuchung des strittigen Betrages in Höhe von 29,95 Euros akzeptieren, schön wäre es von Ihnen, mir weitere Informationen zukommen zu lassen, wäre nett, aber das überlasse ich Ihnen...` (kein Zitat, aber sinngemäß 1 Kurzzusammenfassung des gestern vereinbarten Rückrufes seitens DTAG-Backoffice)

Bin nun z.Zt. damit beschäftigt, angekündigten leckeren Crèmant d´Alsace zu genießen, sehr lecker!!!

*1 frohgemuter Appell:
Liebe Leut: fordert bei der DTAG die strittigen Beträge zurück, veranlasst einfach über Eure Hausbank eine Rückforderung. Wir sind durch!!!*

Schönen Abend noch, ich hab diesen mit Sicherheit,

AMEN

Ernst-Helmut


----------



## bird_9UD (24 März 2004)

*Easybilling-Dialer durch RegTP vorläufig gesperrt !!*

Hallo zusammen,

haben wir gewonnen ? oder sind wir nur etwas schlauer geworden ?
Hat Easybilling verloren  ? oder sind die doofer geworden ?

Was macht die Telekom ?
Was macht Easybilling heute ?

Über eines bin ich mir sicher : Easybilling programmiert gerade ein paar neue Dialer – die Anträge für die RegTP liegen auch schon fertig im FAX ...
Und WIR schreiben hier weiter viele gut gemeinte Ratschläge ? und WIR werden täglich mehr 

Oder gehen wir noch einen Schritt weiter und beauftragen einen Staatsanwalt mit einer sachlichen fundierten Strafanzeige.
Ich habe eigentlich keine Lust mehr zum weiterstreiten, meine Frau sagt auch, dass es genug ist.  Was meint Easybilling dazu ...

Ich kläre im Moment mit einer Staatsanwältin, was Sinn macht.


Wer ist noch dabei ?  Bis jetzt sind wir vier ...




Bitte PN oder EMAIL (mit EMAIL und Tel. Nummer und Foren-Name) 

Uwe 

(Bird_9ud  423er vom 17.01.2004  2 Sekunden ...)


----------



## Ernst-Helmut (24 März 2004)

*Re: Easybilling-Dialer durch RegTP vorläufig gesperrt !!*



			
				bird_9UD schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> haben wir gewonnen ?




Ja, haben wir:

magst du dir die mühe machen, wie viele von uns, das gesamte forum durchzulesen? 

alllle antworten auf deine fragen wirst du da finden...

ich bin weiterhin dabei, habe blut geleckt, nein, habe meine entschädigung für vernachlässigung von frau & kindern gefunden, scheidung ist durch, lebe nunmehr auf der platte, werde putzen gehen oder betteln...

So`n Q!!!

Les doch ersma im Forum.

Bitte!

Schönen Abend noch,
Ernst-Helmut alias Andreas


----------



## hrachka (24 März 2004)

FRECHHEIT, NICHT NUR MAHNUNG SONDERN AUCH GELD ABGEBUCHT - OBWOHL EINZUGSERMÄCHTIGUNG EINGEZOGEN WURDE!!!!!!!


DTAG - Wer ist Konkurent der Mutter Firma? Arcor? 
Werde wechseln.


----------



## Ernst-Helmut (24 März 2004)

hrachka schrieb:
			
		

> FRECHHEIT, NICHT NUR MAHNUNG SONDERN AUCH GELD ABGEBUCHT - OBWOHL EINZUGSERMÄCHTIGUNG EINGEZOGEN WURDE!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> DTAG - Wer ist Konkurent der Mutter Firma? Arcor?
> Werde wechseln.



*la vie est tres bien!
*
Dennoch: der Teufel scheißt grundsätzlich auf den größten Haufen.

Aber (weil ich 1 positiv denkendes Geschöpf Gottes bin), folgende Tatsachen:

Die Erde ist 1 Scheibe
Atomkraftwerke sind sicher, und
Frauen können besser einparken, als Männer (keine Diskriminierung, reiner Erfahrungswert, hammwa etwa Weibsvolk im Forum anwesend, sei es so, fühlt Euch bitte provoziert!)   


Ernst-Helmut


----------



## TSCoreNinja (24 März 2004)

*Re: Easybilling-Dialer durch RegTP vorläufig gesperrt !!*



			
				bird_9UD schrieb:
			
		

> Über eines bin ich mir sicher : Easybilling programmiert gerade ein paar neue Dialer – die Anträge für die RegTP liegen auch schon fertig im FAX ...
> Und WIR schreiben hier weiter viele gut gemeinte Ratschläge ? und WIR werden täglich mehr


Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, dass die den Dialer selbstprogrammieren. Mein Tipp waere eine Verbindung zur Ex-Tochter der Infogenie, die in Mallorca sitzt.  


> Oder gehen wir noch einen Schritt weiter und beauftragen einen Staatsanwalt mit einer sachlichen fundierten Strafanzeige.


Wer technische Infos/Formulierungshilfe bzgl des Vorgehens des Dialers braucht fuer eine Anzeige, den kann ich evt unterstuetzten (melden perPN ). 
Gr. 
TSCoreNinja


----------



## onkel s. (24 März 2004)

*Mahngebühr ...*

:argue: 
Die Telekom hat mir mit der März Rechnung nun Mahn- und Rücklastgebühr angerechnet.
Diese Position werde ich nun ebenfalls zurückbuchen lassen, wie schon die Dialergebühren.

Ausserdem schicke ich denen noch ein Fax bezüglich der entzogenen Registierung.


----------



## Reducal (25 März 2004)

*Re: Easybilling-Dialer durch RegTP vorläufig gesperrt !!*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, dass die den Dialer selbstprogrammieren. Mein Tipp waere eine Verbindung zur Ex-Tochter der Infogenie, die in Mallorca sitzt.
> 
> Wer technische Infos/Formulierungshilfe bzgl des Vorgehens des Dialers braucht fuer eine Anzeige, den kann ich evt unterstuetzten (melden perPN ).



Hi Doc, also Du glaubst, dass da Crosskirk oder Sun Infomedia (Sun Telekom) etwas mit zu tun haben könnte. Woher beziehst Du diese Erkenntins?

Was Deine technischen Info´s betrifft, so sollten die unbedingt in Anzeigen bei der StA Flensburg einfließen. Es ist zu befürchten, dass die nicht mal so recht wissen, wie man Dialer schreibt.


----------



## blumenwiese23 (25 März 2004)

*ich dreh durch bis zum kollaps....*

habe gestern  einen brief von der t-com erhalten. am vortag habe ich noch mit einer sachbearbeiterin telefoniert und ihr die freudige botschaft überbracht. sie meinte ich bekomme diese woche noch bescheid. dann gestern der brief mit ausdrucken aus der dialerbank. allerdings mit alten ausdrucken aus der datenbank. da sind die dialer von easy billing noch ok. die bestehen auf den betrag. der brief enthält nicht mal eine referenz angabe von mit. dann telefonat mit der t-com. ich solle doch mein einwand faxen..... :evil: soll ich denen eigentlich jeden tag ein brief schreiben??? wie unfähig sind die leute da eigentlich. sie drohen mit einem rechtstreit. bitte, den können sie haben. da wär ich gerade in der richtigen laune dafür  8) . also schrieb ich denen heut zum elften mal.

gruss


----------



## blumenwiese23 (25 März 2004)

mist, die die datanbank der regtp ist zur zeit nicht verfügbar..
liegt das evtl. an matlock 8) ??

gruss


----------



## eb-victim (25 März 2004)

*Reg TP Dialer-Datenbank*



			
				blumenwiese23 schrieb:
			
		

> mist, die die datanbank der regtp ist zur zeit nicht verfügbar..


Ich habe gestern eine E-Mail der Reg TP mit der freudigen Nachricht (und dem Verweis auf die Datenbank) erhalten.  :lol: 
Der Wartungsmodus muss ja irgendwann einmal vorbei sein ...   
... also warten, warten, warten ...  unk:


----------



## hajune (25 März 2004)

Ich bin ebenfalls Geschädigter der [] Easybilling/Matlock. Mit der Januarrechnung verlangte die TK 29,95 € für eine 8-sekündige Verbindung. Diesen Betrag habe ich von der Rechnung abgesetzt und der TK eine schriftliche Stellungnahme zugefaxt. 

Kurz darauf erhielt ich ein Schreiben, dass bei denen alles in Ordnung sei, und ich die volle Rechnung zu zahlen hätte. 

Einige Tage später erhielt ich eine Mahnung mit Androhung einer Sperrung meines Telefonanschlusses und fristloser Kündigung meines Telefonvertrages. Meine telefonischen Intervention blieb ohne Erfolg, so dass ich Anfang März die 29,95 € "unter Vorbehalt" an die TK überwiesen habe. Gleichzeitig faxte ich ihnen als Begründung, dass ich mit einem Entzug der Zulassung als registrierter Dialer für die Firma EasyBilling rechnen würde und dass sie deshalb den Betrag nicht weiterleiten, sonder treuhändlerisch verwalten sollten.

Da zwischenzeitlich die Zulassung tatsächlich entzogen wurde, rief ich heute frohgemut bei der Tk an um mein Geld zurückzufordern. Obwohl die Dame sehr freundlich war, konnte sie mir nur mitteilen, dass ich von der TK nichts zurückbekommen würde, ich könnte mich an EasyBilling wenden, oder gleich Anzeige wegen Betruges gegen diese Firma stellen.  

Ich stehe der ganzen Sache nun ziemlich ratlos gegenüber. EasyBilling wird mir nix wiedergeben sondern an die Firma Matlock in Belize verweisen. Das liegt wohl irgendwo in Südamerika, und wie groß die Chancen dort sind, kann man sich an drei Fingern abzählen. 

Ich würde auf jeden Fall hinter einer Strafanzeige stehen so wie sie Uwe oben angesprochen hat.

Ein Vorschlag [.....]

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort eliminiert sowie den "Vorschlag" entfernt]*


----------



## Ernst-Helmut (25 März 2004)

hajune schrieb:
			
		

> Da ... die Zulassung tatsächlich entzogen wurde, ... Geld zurückfordern. ... Dame ... konnte sie mir nur mitteilen, dass ich von der TK nichts zurückbekommen würde, ich könnte mich an EasyBilling wenden, ...



Meines Erachtens ist das rechtlich der größte Quark!
Dein Ansprechpartner in rechtlicher Hinsicht ist und bleibt die Deutsche Telekom, jedenfalls taucht auf meinem Einzelverbindungsnachweis niemand anderes als die DTAG auf, die DTAG und niemand sonst forderte von mir jene 29,95 Euros, aufgelistet zwischen Ortsgesprächen ist eben jene Zeile mit dem unglückseligen "Service 0900".

So what,  "liebe" Telekom?

Ernst-Helmut


----------



## sherlock70 (26 März 2004)

*Seh ich auch so*

@Ernst-Helmut:
Das sehe ich genau so. 

@hajune:
Die Reaktion der T-com ist tatsächlich etwas überzogen. Wenn Du Dir bisher nichts anderes zu Schulden hast kommen lassen, sprich säumiger Zahler warst oder Dein Schreiben an die T-com etwas drastisch formuliert war, ist die Drohung den Anschluss zu sperren haltlos, da Du ja angeboten hast den Rest der Rechnung zu begleichen. In der Regel verweist die T-Com den Kunden dann an den Anbieter, und gut is...
Du hast Dich leider einschüchtern lassen. Und das ist genau die Methode, mit der Dialer Geld verdienen: FUD.  :evil:
Jetzt wirst Du es echt schwer haben das Geld wiederzubekommen. Versuch es trotzdem, eigentlich steht es Dir zu. Und immer freundlich und Sachlich bleiben, gerade im Telefongespräch. Schriftlich lohnt es sich immer, die eine oder andere Spitze zu setzen, aber niemals ausfallend werden!!

Viel Erfolg,
Sherlock


----------



## Petrus (26 März 2004)

*DTAG: Antwort mit bundesweit einheitlichen Textbausteinen*

Hi Forum,

wie ich gerade von einem geschädigten Freund ausm Kohlenpott erfahren habe, versendet die DTAG auch dort Antwortbriefe mit denselben Standardtextbausteinen wie im Rhein-Main-Gebiet. Auch das belegt, dass die DTAG häufiger mit den Reklamationen beschäftigt ist, als sie zugibt.

An Hajune: Lies doch mal meinen Beitrag zum EVN und der Haltung der DTAG hierzu: die DTAG hat sich ja in der Vergangenheit hartnäckig geweigert, bei fehlendem EVN die komplette Nummer und Adresse des "Mehrwertdienste-Anbieters" bekannt zu geben.

Das entspricht ungefähr folgender Situation:
____________________________________________________________

Stell Dir vor, es gäbe in der BRD nur eine Monopolbank. Du bekämst einen Kontoauszug mit einer Lastschrift. Da stünde nur der Betrag, nicht von wem die Lastschrift eingezogen wurde. Begründung: Datenschutz.
____________________________________________________________
 Also ähnlich intensiv identifiziert sich die DTAG bei ihrem Inkasso mit ihren "Auftraggebern" z.B. den "Bösen Buben aus Belize".

Wenn die Dialer von Anfang an ungültig waren, bzw. jetzt so deklariert werden, dann hatte die DTAG nie eine rechtliche Basis zum Einzug von Gebühren für diesen Mehrdienste-Anbieter, bzw. wurde ihr diese rechtliche Basis im Nachhinein entzogen.

Also bitte bloß nicht einschüchtern oder bluffen lassen. Da können wir noch viel von der unheiligen Trias lernen.

Mit himmlischen Grüßen

Petrus


----------



## hajune (26 März 2004)

Hi Petrus,

den EVN hatte ich von Anfang an, ich wusste auch wer sich hinter alle dem versteckt. Das Problem ist, Telekom und Easybilling tun so als wäre alles in Ordnung. Der böse Bube sitzt in Südamerika ...  als ob nicht die  beiden anderen ganz bewusst an diesen Machenschaften kräftig mitverdienen würden. Dabei kann man vermutlich Easybilling und Matlock das Handwerk legen, aber die Telekom sitzt wie ein fetter Buddah auf seinem Thron und bewegt sich keinen Millimeter ... es ist zum Kotzen! Vielleicht sind wir doch schon eine Bananenrepublik. Wenn man sieht wie heute gelogen, betrogen und bestochen wird, wir brauchen gar nicht mit dem Finger auf die Verhältnisse in anderen Ländern zu zeigen, hier ist es auch nicht viel besser.  :bigcry:


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2004)

*dialer*

Hallo Forum,

nachdem ich lesen durfte das die Regulierungsbehörde die Registrierung zurückgezogen haben, möchte ich gerne wissen, ob das auch der fall für die nummer 090090000-422 gilt. Oder ob bei dieser nummer alles in ordnung ist, so das ich den betrag begleichen muss. 

Oder gibt es bei dieser nummer auch einen knackpunkt oder schwachstelle?


----------



## technofreak (26 März 2004)

*Re: dialer*



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> Oder gibt es bei dieser nummer auch einen knackpunkt oder schwachstelle?


Abfrage RegTP



> Rufnummer (ohne 0) 90090000422
> Dialerversion
> Dialerhashwert
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2004)

*Dialer gillt als nie registriert*

Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxxxx,

mit dem neuen Gesetz zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von 0190er/0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern ( MWD-Gesetz ) haben wir eine Informationsbroschüre veröffentlicht, mit der wir Sie umfassend über Ihre neuen Rechte informieren. Darüber hinaus geben wir Ihnen Tipps wie Sie sich vorsorglich vor Missbrauch schützen können und wie Sie Ihre Rechte wahren oder durchsetzen können.

 <http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/fs_12.html> 

Dieses neue Gesetz gilt ab dem 15.08.2003. 

Den Zuteilungsnehmer einer 0900er Rufnummer können Sie im Internet unter folgender Webseite abrufen: 
http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/02817/00/index.html 

Mit dem Gesetz zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von 0190er-/0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern (MWD-Gesetz) vom 09.08.2003 wurden die Paragraphen 43a bis 43c in das Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) eingefügt. Gemäß § 43b Absatz 5 TKG dürfen Anwählprogramme nur eingesetzt werden, wenn diese vor Inbetriebnahme bei der Regulierungsbehörde registriert werden.

Die Einzelheiten zum Registrierungsverfahren sind im Amtsblatt Nr. 24 der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post vom 03.12.2003 mit der Verfügung Nr. 54/2003 geregelt. Unter A. III. ist die Dokumentation der Registrierdaten und unter D  ist das Verfahren der Registrierung u. a. wie folgt festgelegt:

Die Dokumentation der Registrierung erfolgt bei der Reg TP mit Hilfe einer Datenbank. 

Die Registrierdaten werden der Öffentlichkeit auf den Web-Seiten der Reg TP zur Verfügung gestellt. 

Die Registrierungsanträge werden in der Reihenfolge ihres Eingangs bearbeitet. Eine rückwirkende Registrierung erfolgt nicht.

Stellt sich nach erfolgter Registrierung heraus, dass ein registriertes Anwählprogramm die gesetzlichen Mindestanforderungen nicht eingehalten hat, wird die Registrierung aufgehoben und die Dokumentation in der Dialerdatenbank auf der Web-Seite aktualisiert.

Diese Dialer-Datenbank und weitere Informationen zum (0)190er-/(0)900er-Missbrauchsgesetz können Sie tagesaktuell über unsere Web-Seiten abrufen:

Reg TP - Regulierungsbehoerde für Telekommunikation und Post <http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/fs_12.html> 
(<http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp>) 

Die Registrierung für die Dialer der Rufnummer 090090000426 wurde zurückgenommen, siehe Anlage. Diese Dialer gelten als nie registriert gewesen. Für nicht registrierte Dialer besteht nach Rechtsauffassung der Regulierungsbehörde kein Zahlungsanspruch.

Für weitere Auskünfte stehe ich Ihnen selbstverständlich gern zur Verfügung. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
M. G.

http://www.regtp.de

_[Edit: Persönliche Daten gelöscht - Siehe NUB / HDUS]_


----------



## TSCoreNinja (26 März 2004)

@Hajune, evt koennte das Posting von mir im Unterforum zu Recht u. Gesetzforum interessant sein, bzw eine evt folgende Diskussion:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=46617#46617

Es geht dabei um den Schadensersatzanspruch. Laut meiner Interpretation des BGH Urteils kannst Du Dich an der T-Com schadlos halten, und denen Deine Kosten von den folgenden Rechnungen abziehen (allerdings vorher denen eine Rechnung schreiben). Mal schauen, was andere dazu meinen. Dann kann die T-Com sich an der Firma in Belize schadlos halten, wozu haben die denn ihre Anwaelte. 

Gr.
TSCoreNinja


----------



## TSCoreNinja (26 März 2004)

*Re: Easybilling-Dialer durch RegTP vorläufig gesperrt !!*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> also Du glaubst, dass da Crosskirk oder Sun Infomedia (Sun Telekom) etwas mit zu tun haben könnte. Woher beziehst Du diese Erkenntins?


Nun ja, das ist zumindest eine meiner Hypothesen. Allerdings steige ich bei den ganzen Partnerprogrammen nicht mehr durch. Deswegen hier eine kurze Zusammenfassung, vielleicht kann ja jemand etwas damit anfangen. Alles was ich sagen kann, ist das der Dialer u.a. von einer Webseite hxxp://www.uni-dialer.com aus eingesetzt wird. Ein weiterer Dialer als Fallback (Interpretation von eb-opfer stimmt, danke) kommt dann von Haldex. Daher wuerde es mich nicht wundern, wenn die die Dialer auch von Crosskirk haetten. 

Ansonsten eine Zusammenfassung meiner Fuende. Bitte beruecksichtigen, dass die Aussagekraft des folgenden sehr duenn ist, und keiner der genannten Firmen eine direkte Matlock-Beteiligung nachzuweisen ist, und vermutlich nichts mit der Sache zu tun haben.

uni-dialer.com sitzt im Netblock von http://above.net, einem Tochterunternehmen der Metromedia International Group, mit Schwerpunkt in Telekommunikation in Osteuropa. Scheinbar ist der Netblock an eine hxxp://apxtelecom.com (APX oder APS Telecom, auch Telcom hab ich gesehen ) ueberlassen, die bereits einigen Leuten auf die Fuesse getreten ist in den USA wg Spam/Porn, siehe z.B.  hier . 
Hey, CJ, da taucht Dein Jore mal wieder auf  Interessant ist, das  die Adresse dort mit der Adresse identisch ist, die der Registrierende des US Ablegers von hxxp://www.3u.net  bei der Zulassung der Firma angegeben. Mutter ist eine deutsche Firma aus Marburg (uebrigens nicht nur Hausnummer, auch Suite Nummer, siehe  diese BLOG . Mit dieser APX Telecom scheint auch ein Provider 3fn.net einherzugehen. 

Zu uni-dialer gibt es noch hxxp://www.uni-cash.com hxxp://www.uni-us.net, hxxp://www.umaxforum.com hxxp://www.umaxsearch.com und hxxp://www.umaxlogin.com Uni-cash wirbt wieder fuer den dubiosen Internetprovider hxxp://3fn.net , der angeblich auf Malta sitzt, und eine identische Adresse zu Telehouse Metro,  London listet (die haben Ableger in HH und Frankfurt).
Uni Cash ruemt sich des Weiteren darueber, ueber Daenemark abzurechnen, und hat einen Kontakt in Prag. Waere an Infos zum Hintergrund von uni-dialer  interessiert, scheint nicht ganz unbekannt zu sein. Bei uni-cash erscheint das Copyright Vermerk "inet solutions llc", das eine gute Fundgrube fuer google Hits ist, u.a. fuer eine Site, deren WhoIs Adresse mit Matlock LA identisch ist. 

Kann jemand etwas hiermit anfangen?
Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## bird_9UD (26 März 2004)

*Ablauf einer möglichen Anzeige ...*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe den Ablauf einer möglichen Strafanzeige gegen Easybilling AG mit einer mir bekannten Anwältin bei einer Staatsanwaltschaft besprochen.
Derzeit habe ich rund neun "Geschädigte" die eine gesammelte Anzeige erstatten werden.

Wer dazu auch weitere Infos haben möchte, wende sich bitte direkt an mich. Ich werde im Laufe der nächsten Woche alle mir vorliegenden Anzeigen weiterleiten.

Für alle, die das direkt erledigen  :

Staatsanwaltschaft 
Flensburg 
Südergraben 22
24937 Flensburg

Der Betroffene schreibt folgendes :

"Ich stelle Strafanzeige gegen :
Easybilling AG, Hauptsraße 4, 24852 Eggebek 
vertreten durch 
....., Hauptsrasse 4, 24852 Eggebeck

Ich stelle auch ausdrücklich Strafantrag und bitte ggf. um Zusendung eines Einstellungsbescheides"



Persönliche Daten 
Name : ...................
Anschrift : ..................
eigene Tel.-Nummer: ..........................
Datum der Einwahl : .............................
Nummer des Dialers : ..............................
Kopie des Einzelnachweises und sonstige Belege beifügen.

und WICHTIG :
Eine eigene kurze (sachliche !!) Beschreibung, wie das passiert ist, wie die Einwahl erlebt wurde,  ggf. welche Seite besucht wurde, oder was ggf. gemacht wurde sowie eine ausdrückliche Erklärung dass kein "JA" oder "OK" oder sonst etwas eingegeben worden ist. Dass keine Verbindung gewünscht war... dass der Dialer sich nicht gesetzeskonform (Rufnummerngesetz)  verhält, weil offensichtlich ein einziger voreiliger Mausklick auf einen Link genügt, damit eine Datei auf Ihren Rechner heruntergeladen und dort ausgeführt wird. Die Folge davon ist eine (oder mehrere) kostenpflichtige Einwahlen zu je 29,95 Euro.

und die eigene Unterschrift nicht vergessen.

--------------------
Nur zur Sicherheit: Meine obigen Angaben sind (obwohl nach Rücksprache mit einer mir bekannten  Anwältin bei einer Staatsanwaltschaft)  ohne Gewähr.

Uwe

bird_9ud  

[email protected]

_*Wegen mehrfacher Verstösse gegen die Nutzungsregeln editiert , tf / moderator* _


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2004)

HIer kann schnell das eigentliche Opfer zum Täter werden und selbst eine Ermittlung bekommen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 März 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> HIer kann schnell das eigentliche Opfer zum Täter werden und selbst eine Ermittlung bekommen.



Warum?


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2004)

*Identität...*

Ich weiß nicht, inwieweit es schon anderen aufgefallen ist, aber das die Matlock nur ne Scheinfirma mit Sitz in DE ist, sieht man schon bei der xxx-gate.net Adresse, über die man mich versuchte abzuzocken.

Hatte da im Februar einen diesbezüglichen Artikel hier geschrieben.

Da steht bei der NIC als Telefonnummer ne +49 Nummer. Sollte dem Staatsanwalt eigentlich nicht schwer fallen, bei der RegTP zu erfragen, wem die Nummer in DE gehört bzw. gehörte.

Bei meiner Strafanzeige gegen die Easybilling habe ich jedenfalls darauf mit hingewiesen.

Das Aktenzeichen, unter der meine Strafanzeige bei der Polizei in Pößneck/Thüringen aufgenommen wurde, ist übrigens: 1...-00.....-04/0

Falls jemand auf eine bestehende Anzeige bei seiner Anzeige hinweisen möchte.


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2004)

*Re: dialer*



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Forum,
> 
> nachdem ich lesen durfte das die Regulierungsbehörde die Registrierung zurückgezogen haben, möchte ich gerne wissen, ob das auch der fall für die nummer 090090000-422 gilt. Oder ob bei dieser nummer alles in ordnung ist, so das ich den betrag begleichen muss.
> 
> Oder gibt es bei dieser nummer auch einen knackpunkt oder schwachstelle?



von 229 - 470

Sollte Deine 422 also mit dabei sein.


----------



## cicojaka (27 März 2004)

Die Nummer, die du meinst, ist eine unvollständige 0190-er-Nummer, denn, soweit ich weiss, haben 0190-er Nummern 0190-###### und da fehlt eben eine.

Du kannst gerne probieren, wo du rauskommst, wenn du vorne oder hinten was ergänzen würdest... 

Aber da findest Du eher ein Total-Fina-Ölfass im Atlantik


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2004)

*Re: Seh ich auch so*



			
				sherlock70 schrieb:
			
		

> @Ernst-Helmut:
> Du hast Dich leider einschüchtern lassen. Und das ist genau die Methode, mit der Dialer Geld verdienen: FUD.  :evil:



Also das ist ja nunmal wieder der totale Unfug in seiner Pauschalisierung.

Ich bin selbst AWM (nur per Lastschrift-Abos) und bin auch von dem Dialer abgezockt worden.

Aber dewegen muß man nicht gleich die zig tausend ehrlicher AWMs mit an den Pranger stellen, die auch mit Dialern ihr Geld verdienen und das auf ehrliche Art, nur weil es schwarze Schafe in der Erotikbranche gibt, wie es sie in jeder anderen Branche auch gibt.

Nur wird es halt nicht so schnell soweit verbreitet, wenn Bauunternehmer ihre Kunden amzocken, oder Schlüsseldienste.

Und es ist ja nun auch net unbedingt so, daß der Markt für Erotik nicht da wäre, und quasi jeder der nen Dialer benutzt ein Abgezockter User wäre.


----------



## technofreak (27 März 2004)

Aber du weißt in welchem Thread du bist?


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2004)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nummer, die du meinst, ist eine unvollständige 0190-er-Nummer, denn, soweit ich weiss, haben 0190-er Nummern 0190-###### und da fehlt eben eine.
> 
> Du kannst gerne probieren, wo du rauskommst, wenn du vorne oder hinten was ergänzen würdest...
> 
> Aber da findest Du eher ein Total-Fina-Ölfass im Atlantik



Wenn Du die Nummernlänge meinst, die ist variabel. Ich weis aber nicht wie die Mindestlänge sein muß.

Hab die Nummer auch nicht angewählt. Hab nur mal versucht bei der RegTP was rauszubekommen, aber kam nix bei raus.

War letztendlich von mich auch nicht weiter von belang, sondern nur ein weiterer Hinweis, daß die Matlock in DE zu finden ist und die Adressen in Belize bzw. in LA nur Scheinadressen sind.


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Aber du weißt in welchem Thread du bist?



Wer ? Ich ?

Wieso fragst Du ?


----------



## technofreak (27 März 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ? Ich ?
> 
> Wieso fragst Du ?


Der Thread Teil 2 samt dem Teil 1  behandelt ausschließlich  das  Thema 
Matlock. 

Wer sich entschuldigt , klagt sich an....


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann sei so gut und hau einfach das Zeug dazu wieder raus. Als Gast geht das so schlecht mit dem Löschen von eigenen Beiträgen.


----------



## cicojaka (27 März 2004)

Früher gab es eine web.exe (in counters.jar), die wählte alte 0190er-Nr. In italienischen u.a. Foren regen sie sich drüber auf, was dieses dingens sonst noch macht...

Gewählt hat die alte web.exe internationale MWD-Nummern, in der Schweiz registriert auf in-t, Köln, in D: 0190-83344250. Registrierung entzogen, THema erledigt, ad acta..., in Österreich:in-t. 


P.S.: -cid=DE -nospk=true -fburl=http://google.com


----------



## blumenwiese23 (28 März 2004)

*nicht vergessen, morgen planetopia*

"PLANETOPIA-ONLINE hat den Abzocker des Heimlich-Dialers ermittelt, gestellt und dafür gesorgt, dass seine Opfer nicht zahlen müssen."

da bin ich aber mal gespannt.

gruss


----------



## Ernst-Helmut (28 März 2004)

*Planetopia-online*

"PLANETOPIA-ONLINE hat den Abzocker des Heimlich-Dialers ermittelt, gestellt und dafür gesorgt, dass seine Opfer nicht zahlen müssen."

Liebe Forumskollegen! Habe gerade eine email an Herrn S. von Planetopia-online geschickt, hier der Wortlaut:

_"Sehr geehrter Herr S.! (Redakteur von planetopia-online)

Zumindest der letzte Teil der Ankündigung trifft zumindest auf mich nicht zu! Ausschließlich durch Unterstützung und durch detaillierte Informationen sehr vieler ebenfalls durch den Dialer Geschädigter, die ihr Wissen im Forum www.computerbetrug.de bereits veröffentlichten, konnte ich für meinen Fall eine Klärung mit Vertretern der Deutschen Telekom AG durchsetzen. 

Ich bitte Sie daher, die Formulierungen der Sendungs-Ankündigung im Internet sowie den Wortlaut innerhalb der morgigen Sendung entsprechend zu korrigieren!

Ich bin gespannt wie diverse Flitzebogen!

Schöne Grüße,

@_____________________    
Andreas_"


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2004)

*Uhrzeit!*

@alle: Nicht aufregen... Vielleicht schrieb er ja hier mit 9 IDs mit 

@mods: Ich weiss, dass dieses Forum in Dialer- und Computerbetrugsfragen der Öffentlichkeit, den Medien und leider mitunter auch den Strafverfoklgern weit voraus ist, aber dass ihr es geschafft hab, es jetzt um kurz vor 23 uhr morgen früh 11 Uhr sein zu lassen, hätte ich Euch nicht zugetraut... 


Mit launigen Grüssen

Der globale Sonnennetzwerker 



cj


----------



## Reducal (28 März 2004)

*Re: nicht vergessen, morgen planetopia*



			
				blumenwiese23 schrieb:
			
		

> PLANETOPIA-ONLINE mit Bildanlage


Und das Ganze mit Dialerabbildung von GN im Web - *Moritz*, was sagst Du dazu?


----------



## Moritz (29 März 2004)

Also das ich ja der Hammer,

den SKIN von Global Netcom zu verwenden und das zu behaupten  !

Was arbeiten da eigentlich für Typen ?

Ich hoffe das man rechtlich gegen soetwas vorgehen kann.

Da wird einfach ein SKIN genommen - weil man sonnst keinen findet ?

Morgen früh wird sich da sicherlich jemand mit befassen.


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2004)

*PLANETOPIA-ONLINE mit Bildanlage*

Das Bild mit GN ist wirklich hochinteressant.      

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2004)

*ES IST NICHT DAS ENDE !!!!!*

HALLO FREUND !


DIE TELEKOM ÜBETRIFFT JEDE KREATIVITAET UM DOCH NOCH AN IHR GELD ZU KOMMEN !!!!!!!!
JETZT HEISST ES DASS DIE PRS VERBINDUNG DIE MAN MIR ZUGETEILT HATTE ( nach Anfrage um zu wissen wessen Opfer ich bin ) -->09000000422 easy billing ag , eigentlich ein Fehlschreiben der TELEKOM WAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1ZUM GLÜCK HABE ICH DAS alles SCHRIFTLICH!!!!!!!

Die NEUE FORMULIERUNG LAUTET ---> eigentlich haben sie eine andere Nummer angewaehlt ( diese wurde aber noch nicht von der Regtp als illegal erklaert ), uns ist ein Fehler unterlaufen .

WEITERES PROBLEM ---> MAN GLAUBT MIR NICHT DASS DIE DIALER DER EASYBILLING DIE LIZENZ RÜCKWIRKEND VERLOREN HABEN --> SOLANGE NIX AUF DER HOMEPAGE DER REGTP STEHT WILL MAN ICH BEI DER TELEKOM NICHT RÜHREN !!!!!!!!!!!! ANRUFEN BEI DER REGTP WILL MAN NICHT WEIL --->" MAN BRAUCHT DEN SCHRIFTLICHEN BEWEIS"

WELCOME TO SCHLAFKOM

Gruesse,


----------



## blumenwiese23 (29 März 2004)

*telekom*

guten morgen, 
die telekom will bei mir auch noch nicht einsehen, dass die dialer von matlock illegal sind. hab am freitag meinen achten brief gefaxt. warte noch auf eine eingangsbestätigung. ich hoffe, die regtp schreibt in den nächsten tagen, dass der entzug nun wirklich betandskräftig ist.

steh ein wenig auf dem schlauch, was meint ihr mit GN.

gruss


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2004)

*Matlock*

Mich hat der Dialer auch erwischt undzwar die Nummer: 090090000423

Die Telekom will nicht einsehen, dass der Dialer sich automatisch eingewählt hat. Sie fragen dauernd ob ich den Dialer auf den PC habe, wenn nicht muss ich bezahlen! Kann sein, dass sich der Dialer automatisch löscht?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 März 2004)

Eigentlich genügt die Rufnummer und der Blick in die RegTP-Datenbank. 



			
				Beschreibung schrieb:
			
		

> Kunde kommt auf Webseite und muss die AGBs sowie die Preisauszeichnung bestaetigen, danach wird je nach Kundenrechner entweder per Script oder Applet eine web.exe herunter geladen, diese unterbricht die bestehende Verbindung und baut zu der kostenpflichtigen Rufnummer eine Verbindung auf. *Wenn diese beendet wird, oder der Browser geschlossen wird, wird diese wieder getrennt und die web.exe wird vom Kundenrechner geloescht.* Der Kunde kann dann ganz normal mit seiner normalen Internetverbindung weiter surfen.



Wenn die sich dann immer noch blöd stellen, solltest Du den Spieß umdrehen und um einen Dialer bitten, der a) zum Einwahlzeitpunkt registriert war und sich b) über diese Rufnummer eingewählt hat.


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2004)

Mhh. Diese I.... von der Telekom wollen es einfach nicht wahr haben, dass er sich selber löscht!



			
				haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich genügt die Rufnummer und der Blick in die RegTP-Datenbank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 März 2004)

Hast Du diesbezüglich Schriftwechsel mit der Telekom?


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2004)

Ich habe einen Brief geschickt, mehrere Faxe und auch noch telefoniert.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 März 2004)

Die Registrierung wurde am 19.03 zurückgezogen. Hast Du danach mit der Telekom kommuniziert? Würde eventuell Sinn machen, sich hier anzumelden und Auszüge des Schriftwechsels zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## ElBartoME (29 März 2004)

OK, bin registriert, ich werde jetzt die Sachen einscannen. Hast du einen Messenger wie MSN oder ICQ? Evtl kannst du mir helfen.


----------



## Ernst-Helmut (29 März 2004)

ElBartoME schrieb:
			
		

> OK, bin registriert, ich werde jetzt die Sachen einscannen. Hast du einen Messenger wie MSN oder ICQ? Evtl kannst du mir helfen.



Bei DTAG scheint die absolute Willkür zu herrschen! Bei mir reichten 2 Telefonate mit Back-Office, unter Verweis auf dieses Forum und die RegTP, wodurch ich aus dem Schneider bin. Andere wie Du schreiben unzählige Briefe (s. Blumenwiese23) und Telekom stellt sich auf stur??? 

Meine Meinung ist, dass die bei DTAG Dienst nach Vorschrift machen, soll heißen: Order von oben, möglichst so zu tun als ob nix bisher passiert wäre, obwohl sich die Regulierungsbehörde bereits letzte Woche unmissverständlich geäußert hat. 

Bin sehr auf den Bericht in SAT1 heute abend um 23:15 Uhr gespannt.

Ernst-Helmut


----------



## ElBartoME (29 März 2004)

Ernst-Helmut schrieb:
			
		

> Bei DTAG scheint die absolute Willkür zu herrschen! Bei mir reichten 2 Telefonate mit Back-Office, unter Verweis auf dieses Forum und die RegTP, wodurch ich aus dem Schneider bin. Andere wie Du schreiben unzählige Briefe (s. Blumenwiese23) und Telekom stellt sich auf stur???
> 
> Meine Meinung ist, dass die bei DTAG Dienst nach Vorschrift machen, soll heißen: Order von oben, möglichst so zu tun als ob nix bisher passiert wäre, obwohl sich die Regulierungsbehörde bereits letzte Woche unmissverständlich geäußert hat.
> 
> ...




Welchen Bericht?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (29 März 2004)

*TV Bericht*



			
				ElBartoME schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Bericht?


Sat1 Planetopia.


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2004)

Warum gibt es auf der Seite der Regtp keine SPUR von der Aussage ihres Pressesprechers Boll?????????? bezueglich EASYBILLING ??????? SOLANGE DIES NICHT DER FALL IST WOLLEN DIE BEI DER TELEKOM KEINEN CENTS ERSTATTEN !!! (die Telekom will das Zeug ausdrucken)DIe wollen alles schriftlich selbst einem Anruf bei der REGTP glauben sie nicht ... 
Wer hat eine Idee um diese hartnäckigen Telekomschläfer aufzuwecken ? 
( habe schon 3 Breige geschickt .... und und und ) , Grüss, 

Pierre


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2004)

ZWAR WURDE DIE REGISTRIERUNG DER EASYBILLING DIALER ZURÜCKGENOMMEN ; DOCH DIES IST NOCH NICHT BESTANDSKRAEFTIG .... WIE LANGE SOLL DASS NOCH GEHEN ?kennt jemanden eine nette SACHBEARBEITERIN BEI DER TELEKOM ? SCHEINT ALS HAETTE ICH die falschen erwischt .....


----------



## ElBartoME (29 März 2004)

Hier ist der Brief im PDF Format in RAR. Musste es hochladen weil größer als 512kb. Ich finde vorallem die 4. Seite ist wichtig!

http://mitglied.lycos.de/ElBartoME/0900(2).rar


Mhh, ihr müsst die URL in ein neues Browserfentser kopieren. SONST GEHT ES NICHT.


----------



## blumenwiese23 (29 März 2004)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl: 
bitte alle mal auf die planetopia-online seite schauen!!! 

- anderes bild
- ein paar nützliche links


----------



## Reducal (29 März 2004)

blumenwiese23 schrieb:
			
		

> ...steh ein wenig auf dem schlauch, was meint ihr mit GN.


In Deiner Abbildung (oder besser der von Planetopia) ist ein Dialer von Global-Netcom aufgezeigt. Im Zusammenhang mit Matlock und der Easy Billing AG könnte da ein bisschen der Wurm drin sein. Deshalb ist das Bild von dem Web auch geändert worden, wie Du ja selbst festgestellt hast.


			
				blumenwiese23 schrieb:
			
		

> ...bitte alle mal auf die planetopia-online seite schauen!!! - anderes bild


----------



## blumenwiese23 (29 März 2004)

*planetopia*

danke für die antwort.
ich finde es amüsant: nachdem ich das bild gepostet habe und wir uns drüber unterhalten haben, ist komischerweise ein link zu diesem forum auf planetopia-online 8) .

gruss


----------



## Heiko (29 März 2004)

pierre schrieb:
			
		

> ZWAR WURDE DIE REGISTRIERUNG DER EASYBILLING DIALER ZURÜCKGENOMMEN ; DOCH DIES IST NOCH NICHT BESTANDSKRAEFTIG .... WIE LANGE SOLL DASS NOCH GEHEN ?kennt jemanden eine nette SACHBEARBEITERIN BEI DER TELEKOM ? SCHEINT ALS HAETTE ICH die falschen erwischt .....


Wenn Du hier noch etwas RUMBRÜLLST, dann schmeiß ich die Artikel raus. Ist ziemlich eklig zu lesen, das...


----------



## virenscanner (29 März 2004)

@pierre

Kleine Erklärung: Das Schreiben in Grossbuchstaben wird in Foren/Chats als lautes Schreien aufgefasst. Solche grossgeschriebenen Texte sind ausserdem recht "unleserlich".


----------



## technofreak (29 März 2004)

Vielleicht hat  auch nur die Shift-Taste einen Wackelkontakt  :rotfl: :machkaputt:


----------



## TSCoreNinja (30 März 2004)

*Planetopias Tiefgang (or lack thereof)*

Wer auch immer den Bericht verpasst hat, es war nicht schade. Keine Fragen an die rosa Geldeintreiber von Easybilling, kein Verweis auf die Informationsquelle der Redakteure.  Auch keine Erkenntnisse jenseits der Daten aus der RegTP Datenbank. Selbstpraesentation des Chefs der Regulierungsbehoerde, der sich nun ein Alibi fuer die Untaetigkeit der Behoerde ausgestellt hat, nachdem die Beweislast so erdrueckend wurde, dass sie schlichtweg nicht mehr untaetig sein konnten, ohne sich voellig unglaubwuerdig zu machen. Schade, aber vielleicht hingen auch meine Erwartungen zu hoch...
Gute Nacht,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## technofreak (30 März 2004)

*Re: Planetopias Tiefgang (or lack thereof)*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> . Schade, aber vielleicht hingen auch meine Erwartungen zu hoch...



Das sind Infotainments , keine  Informationssendungen .......


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2004)

Dass da ein Autodialer ist, haben ja sogar die Österreicher schon länger gewusst als P.H.


gruss

jra


----------



## Heiko (30 März 2004)

Wurde hier auch schon länger diskutiert.


----------



## technofreak (30 März 2004)

Mozilla schrieb:
			
		

> ACCOUNT BLOCKED DUE TO ILLEGAL ACTIVITY





			
				IE schrieb:
			
		

> Sie haben nicht die erforderliche Berechtigung, um die Seite anzuzeigen.



nett wird das erst, wenn da ein paar Parameter in der URL stehen....


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2004)

ups,ich glaube da hab ich die Shifttaste etwas zu lange gedrückt ...lol ... na ja wenn die Emotionen kochen , dann krieg ich immer so nen Krampf   0  :holy:


----------



## Heiko (30 März 2004)

pierre schrieb:
			
		

> ups,ich glaube da hab ich die Shifttaste etwas zu lange gedrückt ...lol ... na ja wenn die Emotionen kochen , dann krieg ich immer so nen Krampf   0  :holy:


Jo, deutlich besser jetzt


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2004)

weiss jemand wann die Sperre  der dialer ( easybilling ) bestandskraeftig ist ? momentan wird bei der Regtp darauf hingewiesen, dass dies noch nicht der Fall sei, die Gegenseite ( Telekom ) baut darauf auf um den Zahlungsanspruch durchzusetzen
,da ihrer Meinung die Sperre noch rückgängig gemacht werden kann  Danke ,


----------



## blumenwiese23 (30 März 2004)

die regtp sollte den rückwirkenden entzug schleunigst bestandskräftig machen. der pressesprecher der regtp bestätigte in planetopia-online das ergebnis mit matlock. schon allein, weil die regtp sonst an glubwürdigkeit verliert.

gruss


----------



## Der Jurist (30 März 2004)

blumenwiese23 schrieb:
			
		

> die regtp sollte den rückwirkenden entzug schleunigst bestandskräftig machen. der pressesprecher der regtp bestätigte in planetopia-online das ergebnis mit matlock. schon allein, weil die regtp sonst an glubwürdigkeit verliert.
> 
> gruss




Die RegTP hat das nicht in der Hand. Sie muss die verwaltungsrechtlichen Fristen beachten. Ein Bescheid kann nämlich durch Widerspruch angegriffen werden; die Widerspruchsfrist beträgt einen Monat.

Erst wenn kein Widerspruch eingelegt wird, wird der Bescheid bestandskräftig. Wird Widerspruch eingelegt, kann sich auch noch ein Verfahren vor dem Verwaltungsgericht anschließen.

Das ist in einem Rechtsstaat so, und es ist auch gut so, dass es so ist.


----------



## Ernst-Helmut (30 März 2004)

*Re: Planetopias Tiefgang (or lack thereof)*



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Wer auch immer den Bericht verpasst hat, es war nicht schade. Keine Fragen an die rosa Geldeintreiber von Easybilling, kein Verweis auf die Informationsquelle der Redakteure.  Auch keine Erkenntnisse jenseits der Daten aus der RegTP Datenbank. Selbstpraesentation des Chefs der Regulierungsbehoerde, der sich nun ein Alibi fuer die Untaetigkeit der Behoerde ausgestellt hat, nachdem die Beweislast so erdrueckend wurde, dass sie schlichtweg nicht mehr untaetig sein konnten, ohne sich voellig unglaubwuerdig zu machen. Schade, aber vielleicht hingen auch meine Erwartungen zu hoch...
> Gute Nacht,
> TSCoreNinja



Bin ebenfalls maßlos enttäuscht: Jene Ankündigung 

"_PLANETOPIA-ONLINE hat den Abzocker des Heimlich-Dialers ermittelt, gestellt und dafür gesorgt, dass seine Opfer nicht zahlen müssen._"

ließ mich dem Beitrag entgegenfiebern (so, wie 1 Sender Ankündigungen werbetechnisch rhetorisch formulieren will). Allein, sie entspricht nicht der Wahrheit! Bereits vor der Sendung bat ich den zuständigen Redakteur (Wortlaut des Schreibens s.o. im Forum), den letzten Teil dieser Aussage zurückzunehmen, weil er zumindest auf mich NICHT zutrifft! Wie gesagt, konnte ich eine Einigung mit der DTAG erreichen, indem in meiner Argumentation ich auf Informationen aus diesem Forum aufbaute.

Gesteigert wurde meine Enttäuschung durch die Nichteinhaltung des 1. Teils der Ankündigung:
Bitte wo hat denn jemand den Abzocker gestellt???

Endgültig Infotainment (= Unterhaltungsprogramm für Unbeteiligte Zapper (ganz schön böse von mir, aber ich bin sauer!)) dann der Schlusssatz mit dem Rückzug, von wegen, es wurde keine allgemeingültige Lösung oder Rechtslage geschaffen, weiterhin muss jeder für sich alleine seinem abgezockten Betrag hinterherrennen!?!?! 

Versöhnlich bleibt für mich bezüglich der Fernsehsendung, dass ich eines von 2 Mit-Opfern, mit dem ich regen & guten telefonischen Kontakt hatte, nunmehr auch mal optisch wahrnemen durfte...

Schönen Tag!
Ernst-Helmut


----------



## Captain Picard (30 März 2004)

Ernst-Helmut schrieb:
			
		

> dann der Schlusssatz mit dem Rückzug, von wegen, es wurde keine
> allgemeingültige Lösung oder Rechtslage geschaffen, weiterhin muss jeder für sich alleine
> seinem abgezockten Betrag hinterherrennen!?!?!



Wenn dies so gesagt wurde , (ich hab mir nur den ersten Teil angetan, dann war mein Bedarf 
an Schwachsinn gedeckt) dann stimmt das sogar , jeder Fall muß in Deutschland individuell
durchgezogen werden. Es gibt keine Automatik oder "........verfahren" 

cp


----------



## BenTigger (30 März 2004)

Steinigt CP steinigt CP, er hat an Jehova gedacht  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Captain Picard (30 März 2004)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Steinigt CP steinigt CP, er hat an Jehova gedacht  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:



Hiermit lege ich offiziellen Protest beim Forenbetreiber ein 

http://lieder.aus-germanien.de/gedanken.htm


> Die Gedanken sind frei, wer kann sie erraten,
> Sie fliehen vorbei, wie nächtliche Schatten.
> Kein Mensch kann sie wissen, kein Jäger erschießen,
> mit Pulver und Blei: die Gedanken sind frei.



cp


----------



## Ernst-Helmut (30 März 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Ernst-Helmut schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Wortlaut der Ankündigung hieß aber: _"PLANETOPIA-ONLINE hat ... dafür gesorgt, dass seine Opfer nicht zahlen müssen."_

Ich weiß, dass es normalerweise keine Automatik gibt, manches mal aber doch sehr wohl: Stellt die Polizei Diebesgut sicher, unternimmt sie Anstrengungen, die Besitzer ausfindig zu machen, und sei es durch Veröffentlichung von Bestandslisten. Der Bestohlene erfährt also eine Ansprache, er muss nur noch seinen Besitz abholen!

Ernst-Helmut


----------



## haudraufundschluss (30 März 2004)

pierre schrieb:
			
		

> weiss jemand wann die Sperre  der dialer ( easybilling ) bestandskraeftig ist ? momentan wird bei der Regtp darauf hingewiesen, dass dies noch nicht der Fall sei, die Gegenseite ( Telekom ) baut darauf auf um den Zahlungsanspruch durchzusetzen
> ,da ihrer Meinung die Sperre noch rückgängig gemacht werden kann  Danke ,




Hast Du das schriftlich? Poste doch bitte mal.
Ansonsten solltest Du anbieten, die Rechnungsposition bei Dir im Portemonaie "einzufrieren", bis abschließend über die Rücknahme der Registrierung entschieden ist. So lange können die ihren Zahlungsanspruch ohnehin nicht begründen...


----------



## Reducal (30 März 2004)

Planetopia-Online schrieb:
			
		

> ..."PLANETOPIA-ONLINE hat ... dafür gesorgt, dass seine Opfer nicht zahlen müssen."



Journalismus in allen Ehren, doch wenn es jemanden gibt, der hier für irgendwas gesorgt hat, dann war es mit Sicherheit nicht die Redaktion von Planetopia. Immerhin ist der Vorgang um den Missbrauch der Mehrwertnummern durch den Kunden der Easy Billing AG, die Matlock Business Inc., schon seit vergangenen Juli bekannt und mindestens seit September bei der RegTP anhängig. Als dann auch noch die fiesen Dateien ab Dezember 2003 registriert wurden, obwohl sie gar nicht registrierungsfähig waren, brachte es das Fass zum überlaufen...

... und im Februar kamen die vom Fernsehen daher. Ist ja alles ganz gut und schön, doch die reißerische Aufmachung des Beitrages bleibt weit hinter seiner Belanglosigleit zurück. Eines hat mir zumindest die Sendung aber doch gezeigt - das Armutszeugnis der angesprochenen Behörde in Flensburg.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 März 2004)

Ernst-Helmut schrieb:
			
		

> Der Wortlaut der Ankündigung hieß aber: _"PLANETOPIA-ONLINE hat ... dafür gesorgt, dass seine Opfer nicht zahlen müssen."_



Bei aller Liebe , aber was laut deiner eigenen Wortwahl zu  einer Infotainmentsendung eines privaten 
Sensations und Panikprogramms vom Stapel gelassen wird, hat den Informations und
 Glaubwürdigkeitswert eines Bildzeitungsartikels
 (welcher Zufall , daß beide aus dem gleichen Hause stammmen) 

cp


----------



## Reducal (30 März 2004)

... und da Peta mittendrin.


----------



## technofreak (30 März 2004)

Nur mal ein Beispiel für die "Aktualität" der Berichterstattung:
http://www.planetopia.de/archiv/php/archiv-daten/aktuelles_thema.htm#1



> Die* neueste *Masche der Abzocker: *Selbstlöschende* Dialer



dazu diese Info des BSI vom *14.11.2003 *: *Weiterhin* 0190-Dialer mit *Selbstzerstörung *per E-Mail 
http://www.bsi.de/av/dialer/warn1114.htm



> Der Dialer versucht nach dem Start selbständig eine kostenpflichtige 0190-Nummer
> zu wählen. Diese wird teilweise mit der Vor-Vorwahl 01033 verschleiert. Der entsprechende
> DFÜ-Eintrag ist anschließend nicht mehr vorhanden.



Ob das was mit der Umstellung auf Sommerzeit zu tun hat  8)

tf


----------



## Ernst-Helmut (30 März 2004)

*Beschäftigung mit der Beschäftigung mit der Beschäftigung...*

Mal sehen, wie es weitergeht. Es ist noch lange nicht aller Tage abend, die Rechtslage selbst in unserem speziellen "kleinen" isolierten Fall scheint weiterhin völlig unklar zu sein!

Meine Hoffnung besteht darin, dass sich bisherige Teilnehmer bitte *nicht * wieder ins Nirvana zurückziehen, sondern am Ball bleiben!

Es gibt, u.a., politisch noch einiges zu tun, liebe Frau Renate Künast!

Ernst-Helmut


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2004)

Hast Du das schriftlich? Poste doch bitte mal. 
Ansonsten solltest Du anbieten, die Rechnungsposition bei Dir im Portemonaie "einzufrieren", bis abschließend über die Rücknahme der Registrierung entschieden ist. So lange können die ihren Zahlungsanspruch ohnehin nicht begründen...


--> Nein schriftlich habe ich es nicht.Ein bestimmter Berater kuemmert sich bei der Telekom um meine offenen Rechnung.. 
Was mich aber weiterhin skeptisch macht ist : 
Als ich dem Berater mitteilte ,dass  es sich hier um die Nummer 090090000423 von der easybilling handelt 
( Laut Einzelverbidnungsnachweis der Telekom) und das die Regtp disebezueglich schon gehandelt hat . Antwortete er prompt dass sich bei mir nicht die 090090000423 ( obwohl genau er  mir dies zuvor schriftlich bestaetigt hatte) sonder eine andere Nummer der easybilling ag ( die angeblich keiner Sperre unterliegt) angewaehlt wurde.Angeblich habe die telekom und auch er selber einen Fehler bei der Verschickung des Einzelverbindungsnachweises gemacht. Wem soll ich jetzt glauben ? Ist es eine Taktik um doch noch mein Geld zu sehen ..... blicke da nicht mehr durch. hat noch jemand so einen angeblich "falschen" Verbindungsnachweis bekommen ... ? Danke 

Ps danke für den Tipp mit dem "einfrieren" hoffe er lässt sich überzeugen.


----------



## sherlock70 (30 März 2004)

*Jetzt habe ich es schriftlich*

So Leute,

habe gestern den Brief von der T-Com erhalten. Viele verschiedene Textbausteine (teilweise wiedersprüchlich). Ich werde eventuell morgen die Zeit haben ihn mal abzuschreiben, aber insgesamt schreiben sie halt, dass mein Dialeranbieter unseriös arbeiten würde, wobei allerdings nicht gesagt wird, welcher das nun eigentlich ist...  Deswegen würde man eben den fraglichen Betrag aus der Rechnung streichen. Natürlich nur aus Kulanzgründen und ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht... 

Gruß,

Sherlock


----------



## haudraufundschluss (30 März 2004)

pierre schrieb:
			
		

> --> Nein schriftlich habe ich es nicht.Ein bestimmter Berater kuemmert sich bei der Telekom um meine offenen Rechnung..
> Was mich aber weiterhin skeptisch macht ist :
> Als ich dem Berater mitteilte ,dass  es sich hier um die Nummer 090090000423 von der easybilling handelt
> ( Laut Einzelverbidnungsnachweis der Telekom) und das die Regtp disebezueglich schon gehandelt hat . Antwortete er prompt dass sich bei mir nicht die 090090000423 ( obwohl genau er  mir dies zuvor schriftlich bestaetigt hatte) sonder eine andere Nummer der easybilling ag ( die angeblich keiner Sperre unterliegt) angewaehlt wurde.Angeblich habe die telekom und auch er selber einen Fehler bei der Verschickung des Einzelverbindungsnachweises gemacht. Wem soll ich jetzt glauben ? Ist es eine Taktik um doch noch mein Geld zu sehen ..... blicke da nicht mehr durch. hat noch jemand so einen angeblich "falschen" Verbindungsnachweis bekommen ... ? Danke
> ...



Papier ist da deutlich geduldiger als irgendwelche fadenscheinigen Erklärungen am Telefon. Wenn es sich um einen Abrechnungsfehler handelt, dann sollte der Sachbearbeiter das natürlich auch schriftlich bestätigen und entsprechende Belege beifügen, warum der alte EVN falsch war und der neue ausgerechnet jetzt richtig sein soll.


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2004)

*REGULIERUNGSBEHÖRDE SAGT !! KEIN ZAHLUNGSANSPRUCH !*

Endlich  ist das Mail der Regulierungsbehörde da 



Sehr geehrter Herr lafargne,

mit dem neuen Gesetz zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von 0190er/0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern ( MWD-Gesetz ) haben wir eine Informationsbroschüre veröffentlicht, mit der wir Sie umfassend über Ihre neuen Rechte informieren. Darüber hinaus geben wir Ihnen Tipps wie Sie sich vorsorglich vor Missbrauch schützen können und wie Sie Ihre Rechte wahren oder durchsetzen können.

 <http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/fs_12.html> 

Dieses neue Gesetz gilt ab dem 15.08.2003. 

Den Zuteilungsnehmer einer 0900er Rufnummer können Sie im Internet unter folgender Webseite abrufen: 
http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/02817/00/index.html 

Mit dem Gesetz zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von 0190er-/0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern (MWD-Gesetz) vom 09.08.2003 wurden die Paragraphen 43a bis 43c in das Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) eingefügt. Gemäß § 43b Absatz 5 TKG dürfen Anwählprogramme nur eingesetzt werden, wenn diese vor Inbetriebnahme bei der Regulierungsbehörde registriert werden.

Die Einzelheiten zum Registrierungsverfahren sind im Amtsblatt Nr. 24 der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post vom 03.12.2003 mit der Verfügung Nr. 54/2003 geregelt. Unter A. III. ist die Dokumentation der Registrierdaten und unter D  ist das Verfahren der Registrierung u. a. wie folgt festgelegt:

Die Dokumentation der Registrierung erfolgt bei der Reg TP mit Hilfe einer Datenbank. 

Die Registrierdaten werden der Öffentlichkeit auf den Web-Seiten der Reg TP zur Verfügung gestellt. 

Die Registrierungsanträge werden in der Reihenfolge ihres Eingangs bearbeitet. Eine rückwirkende Registrierung erfolgt nicht.

Stellt sich nach erfolgter Registrierung heraus, dass ein registriertes Anwählprogramm die gesetzlichen Mindestanforderungen nicht eingehalten hat, wird die Registrierung aufgehoben und die Dokumentation in der Dialerdatenbank auf der Web-Seite aktualisiert.

Diese Dialer-Datenbank und weitere Informationen zum (0)190er-/(0)900er-Missbrauchsgesetz können Sie tagesaktuell über unsere Web-Seiten abrufen:

Reg TP - Regulierungsbehoerde für Telekommunikation und Post <http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/fs_12.html> 
(<http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp>) 

Die Registrierung für die Dialer der Rufnummer 090090000423 wurde zurückgenommen, siehe Anlage. Diese Dialer gelten als nie registriert gewesen. Für nicht registrierte Dialer besteht nach Rechtsauffassung der Regulierungsbehörde kein Zahlungsanspruch.

Für weitere Auskünfte stehe ich Ihnen selbstverständlich gern zur Verfügung. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Martin Gierse 
mailto: [email protected] 
http://www.regtp.de 
fon 0291/9955-0 
fax 0291/9955-180 



-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----

Gesendet: Dienstag, 16. März 2004 14:56
An: [email protected]
Betreff: Verstoß gegen Verfügung 54/2003 der Reg TP

Betreff:  Verstoß gegen Verfügung 54/2003 der Reg TP

Guten Tag, 
Vor 2 Monaten wurde ich Opfer eines Dialers der easybilling Ag 
(Rufnummer 090090000423). Ich möchte Sie darauf Hinweisen, dass auf folgender Webseite :
http://sv_ntech.sv.sv.dl.xxx-gate.net/galleries/af299869/dd02/4f57/8427/f51ea5222441/layout/

ein Verstoß gegen Verfügung 54/2003 der Reg TP vorliegt. Das Klicken der Markierung "JA WEITER " lädt und aktiviert ein Einwahlprogramm . Der Dialer wird mit der Nummer 090090000422 verbunden . Laut Verfügung 54/2003 der Reg TP genügt ein Anklicken jedoch nicht aus um  einem zahlungspflichtigen Vorgang zuzustimmen, da dies auch unbeabsichtigt geschehen kann. 
Ich bitte Sie meine Angaben zu überprüfen und mir mitzuteilen ob ein Zahlungsanspruch der deutschen Telekom  rechtsmässig ist falls ein Verstoss gegen die Verfügung 54/2003 der Reg TP vorliegt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 

pierre lafargne 


PS WARUM RUFEN DIE VON DER TELEKOM NICHT BEI DER REGTP AN ?


----------



## Reducal (30 März 2004)

*Re: REGULIERUNGSBEHÖRDE SAGT !! KEIN ZAHLUNGSANSPRUCH !*



			
				pierre schrieb:
			
		

> PS WARUM RUFEN DIE VON DER TELEKOM NICHT BEI DER REGTP AN ?


Weil sie sich zieren oder besser noch genieren. Die Gelder für die Easy Billing AG sind längst geflossen. Die Kulanz wird aus der Kriegskasse der T-Com erfüllt. Ist aber eigentlich nicht so schlimm, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass bei der T-Com eh bis zu 30% an jeder Verbindung hängen geblieben sind und rückwirkend auch noch einige offene Positionen bei den Eggebeckern aus laufenden Geschäften zurück belastet werden können.
Alles in allem ein zwar unrechtes aber doch gutes Geschäft für die beteiligten Firmen und Geldwäscher.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (30 März 2004)

*Traffic Generierung/Geschaeftsmodell*

Zum Thema Matlock zurueck  

Google Cache von www.searchmeup.com enthaelt Matlock-Einwahlseiten. Wer ist searchmeup? Teil des Netzwerks www.umaxsearch.com , www.uni-cash.com und der dazugehoerigen Dialerdomain. Was findet man noch dazu heraus? HijackThis kennt die Domaene, bzw ein ActiveX Plugin, das diese bedient! Fuer Nicht-Kundige zur Erklaerung: Es gibt ein Unzahl kleiner IE Plugins, die die URL auswerten, und alle/bestimmte Anfragen auf "Suchmaschinen" umleiten. Mehr findet man vermutlich in der Trojamer/Viren Abteilung des Forums. Diese Suchergebnisse werden anscheinend dann mit Pornoseiten angereichert. 

Ansonsten wuerde mich mal interessieren, wie die Verbindung zwischen 
CSL Computer Service Langenbach GmbH
Duesseldorf, Germany alias www.joker.com sowie www.uni-cash.com ist? Scheinbar recht innig, wenn uni-cash, searchmeup und uni-cashs Referenzseiten alle bei Joker registriert wurden! Interessant an den Referenzseiten sind auch die WhoIs Adressen, teilen sich das Postfach mit Matlock in Los Angeles. 

Ausserdem stellt sich mir die Frage, was es mit der Nummer in Matlocks WhoIs auf sich hat?


			
				Matlock WhoIs schrieb:
			
		

> Tel. +49.19025687



RegTP sagt dazu


> Dienstekennzahl	Rufnummer Betreiber
> 190 256870 Deutsche Telekom AG
> 190 256871 Deutsche Telekom AG
> 190 256872 Deutsche Telekom AG
> ...


Ein Schelm, wer boeses dabei denkt.

Gr,
TSCoreNinja

[edit] 2
PS: RegTP ist nicht wirklich gruendlich 


			
				Matlock Seite auf xxx-gate schrieb:
			
		

> Sie werden mit der Rufnummer 090090000901 verbunden.


. Seite ist zwar nicht mehr aktiv, aber der Dialer ist noch bei der RegTP registriert.

PS: jocker.com ist nicht beteiligt, sondern joker.com, Schreibfehler nachtraeglich korrigiert


----------



## Reducal (30 März 2004)

@TSCoreNinja, werden wir nun in unseren Überlegungen schon wieder in Richtung TS... TS... TS gelenkt?


----------



## blumenwiese23 (30 März 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> blumenwiese23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok das mag sein und danke für die belehrung. aber dann sollte man das auch sagen. wenn der pressesprecher schon so eine "hiobs botschaft" publiziert, sollte er sie auch nach dem rechtsbestand einschränken. der betroffene user, der sich nicht genau informiert, glaubt, alles wäre in butter...

gruss


----------



## TSCoreNinja (30 März 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @TSCoreNinja, werden wir nun in unseren Überlegungen schon wieder in Richtung TS... TS... TS gelenkt?


Nein, nicht dass ich wuesste. TS scheint nach guter alter Sitte alles mehr oder minder selbst unter Kontrolle gehabt zu haben: Startseite, Partnerprogramm, Content, und Webseiten. Nur die Rufnummer hat er eingekauft. Im Fall Matlock sind (IMHO) Dialeranbieter, Contentanbieter, Partnerprogrammteilnehmer, Trafficgenerierung, Suchmaschienenoptimierer, Rufnummernanbieter u Inkasso fein saeuberlich getrennt, um moeglichst geringe juristische Angriffsflaeche zu liefern. Da sind neben ITlern in erheblichem Umfang Juristen dran beteiligt. 

Als Beispiel (meines Wissens nicht an Matlock beteiligt) mag http://www.ins-cash.com/ dienen, bzw deren Franchise Angebot. Verkaufen fuer viel Geld eine Fertigloesung fuer Erotik/Non-Erotik Webseiten, mit Anbindung an Content von RK Medien Verlags Gmbh (verantwortlich fuer TSCore.exe Abrechnung), Coolspot, Beate Uhse. Der Betreiber weiss so genau nicht mehr, wen er da anbietet, ist im auch egal, so lange die Ausschuettung stimmt. Und wenn ein Autodialer dazwischen ist, was solls, erhoeht ja den Gewinn. Der Dialeranbieter kann immer die Bananenrepublik als Alibi angeben, wo sein Dialer noch legal ist. Der Contentanbieter weiss nichts ueber die Abrechnung, da der Tag zur Dialerabrechnung serverseitig eingefuegt wird. Und http://www.firma-ausland.de/ hilft dabei, die Firmen  der deutschen Gesetzgebung zu entziehen. Nur der Geschaeftspartner in Deutschland muss die Nummer anmieten (EasyBillung) und das Geld eintreiben (Telekom plus nachgeschaltetem Inkasso). Damit hat EB sogar die besch*****te Aufgabe. 

Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja

PS: sorry, wenns Off-Topic war, aber ich habe bei etlichen solcher Angebote versucht, das Geschaeftsmodell zu verstehen. Wenn das hinter Globalisierung steckt, gute Nacht. Wen es interessiert, erfrage per PN die Links, oder suche mal z.B. nach ebs, dialer und rates. 

PS: wer


----------



## Ernst-Helmut (30 März 2004)

*TS (das ist jetzt nicht gebrüllt...*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @TSCoreNinja, werden wir nun in unseren Überlegungen schon wieder in Richtung TS... TS... TS gelenkt?




TS???


----------



## TSCoreNinja (30 März 2004)

*Re: TS (das ist jetzt nicht gebrüllt...*



			
				Ernst-Helmut schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mein Nick resultiert aus meiner Begegnung mit dem Dialer tscore.exe, Teil des TSCash Billing Systems. Das TS steht meines Wissens fuer die Initialien des einstmaligen Geschaeftsfuehrers der TSCash GmbH, der inzwischen bei der schweizer E-DevInvest sein Geschaeft fortsetzt und nebenbei Porsche faehrt. Siehe  Postings hier .
Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Qoppa (31 März 2004)

Hallo TSCoreNinja, 

da ich mich ein wenig für die ebs interessiere, bin ich Deinem Vorschlag mal gefolgt, - wow - da zeigt sich die wahre Dimension, überall wird deren Dialer offenbar eingesetzt, eine globale Plage.



> We use biggest european billing company - EBS as our dialer network.



weißt Du mehr darüber? (Ich meine, das läuft doch wohl nicht über Mallorca, oder? Ich habe mich nämlich immer gefragt, was für Geschäfte die Hallbergmooser Mutterfirma eigentlich mit ihrer internationalen Zahlungsplattform macht ...  )

Zur nächtlichen Erheiterung noch ein kleines Fundstück. Man versteht den Witz noch besser, wenn man weiß, daß über dem Bildchen fett steht:

*Their phone bills*


----------



## hrachka (31 März 2004)

hallo,
habe mich seit einigen tagen nicht gemeldet. hab mit interesse Pllanetopia verfolgt.
heute habe ich den nächsten Brief von DTAG erhalten, in dem sie weiterhin auh ihre 29.95 Euro bestehen - es gäbe keinen Grund unsere Position zu ändern .- Ende der Zitat.
wollte fragen, ob jemand auch gleiche erfahrung mit DTAG gerade mitmacht und wie weit es die Sache vorangetrieben hat. 
Ich bin kurz davor den Telekomanschluss zu kündigen. Es gibt schliesslich Internet Telefone.

Grüsse

hrachka


----------



## blumenwiese23 (31 März 2004)

schau mal das posting vom juristen eine seite weiter vorne an.
so lange der entzug noch nicht bestandskräftig ist, wird die telekom auch nicht einlenken, denke ich.

gruss


----------



## Der Jurist (31 März 2004)

Blumenwiese meint: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=47170#47170


----------



## hrachka (31 März 2004)

Die DTAG Beratung zum zigsten mal meinte - AAAaaaach soooooooo, aber nicht zahlen ist keine gute Lösuuuuuuung. Na dann schreiben Sie einen Widerspruch bla bla bla, odr faxen geht auch.......in dem Sie...bla bla bla.......

Leute...ich habe irgendwie keinen Bock mehr. Zahlen tue ich sowieso nicht. Was für eine Rechtsstaat zu sein scheint, wenn er mit Schneckengeschwindigkeit vorangeht und seine Bürger inzwischn vorm Unrecht bedroht sind.

Übrigens, weisst jemand, ob Easy Billing, bzw. Matlock einen Widerspruch der Entscheidung der RegTP gelegt haben?


----------



## hrachka (31 März 2004)

RegTP-Link

Übrigens, weisst jemand was die Nummer nach dem Minus Strich von 090090000263 zu bedeuten hat? - nämlich 734883 , 756024, 1263827?
Ist es noch eein Trick, in dem man uns unter der Theke ziene will?????

*[Virenscanner: URL gekürzt][Mit... - HDUS]*


----------



## haudraufundschluss (31 März 2004)

Das ist nicht die Rufnummer, sondern die Registrierungsnummer:



> *Reg.-Nr.*: 90090000263-1263827



Die beinhaltet der Einfachheit halber auch die Rufnummer.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (31 März 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> weißt Du mehr darüber? (Ich meine, das läuft doch wohl nicht über Mallorca, oder? Ich habe mich nämlich immer gefragt, was für Geschäfte die Hallbergmooser Mutterfirma eigentlich mit ihrer internationalen Zahlungsplattform macht ...  )


Leider nein. Ich habe auch keine Ahnung, ob derzeit ueberhaupt noch die EBS in diesem Geschaeft sitzt. An wen haben die eigentlich die Crosskirk verkauft? Andererseits sind historische Quotes wie 


> 09.07.2003 EBS switched off autodial for Germany. For all other countries autodial works.


und


> 09.06.2003 For EBS you can use now
> hxxp://www.0190-dialer.de/autoload.cfm?x-x-x-x
> and
> hxxp://www.0190-dialer.com/autoload.cfm?x-x-x-x
> (x-x-x-x ist your dialer tid)


 sehr nett. Man lasse sich die Ironie der Aussage des Firmengruenders PB auf der Zunge zergehen:


			
				ebs Holding AG Vorstand und Firmengründer PB schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere Motivation war von Anfang an, schnellere und bessere Innovationen im ePayment zu bieten. In unserem Fokus stehen werthaltige, technologische Re-Investitionen, die es uns ermöglichen, unseren Kunden stets die innovativsten Echtzeit-Bezahlverfahren anzubieten.


Selbst wenn die serioes werden wollen, das Internet haelt so etwas hoffentlich fest! Wer aber derzeit deren Rolle uebernommen hat, keine Ahnung. Meine Schaetzung waere irgendein indirekter Weg. 



> Zur nächtlichen Erheiterung noch ein kleines Fundstück. Man versteht den Witz noch besser, wenn man weiß, daß über dem Bildchen fett steht:
> *Their phone bills*


Ich finde, wir sollten den Forenmitgliedern nicht den Ursprung des Humors vorenthalten. Allerdings mit dem deutlichen Hinweis, dass Real Euros keinen Hinweis auf eine Zusammenarbeit mit EBS liefert. Dafuer aber ist die Site auf eine _Network-Solution Inc._ aus dem sonnigen Zypern per WhoIs registeriert, die wiederum einer _Empire Consultants LLC_ gehoert, die mit Matlock die Adresse teilen. Ebenso wie z.B. _JK Network llc_, wobei die eine  .com haben, worauf deren LA Adresse steht, und eine volle net Domaine. Die Beteiligten sind vermutlich keine Unbekannten im Porno Business der USA, da sich der Support in diversen Webmasterforen tummeln(englisch u. russisch).
Und auch an einem interessanten Traffic Programm beteiligt ist. Fehlt nur noch die Bruecke zur europaeischen Welt, insbesondere UK und DE, da Matlock wohl auf diese beiden Laender geziehlt hat. Ich vermute, das dies ueber irgendwelche Partnervertraege zustande gekommen ist. 

Ich schlage da spekulativ _Easy Dialer_ vor. Sicherlich nicht wegen der Namensaehnlichkeit! Nur mit numerischer IP oeffnet sich die Webseite. Kontakt landet wieder bei Empire Consulting, mit Adressen in LA und Los Angeles. Abrechnung ueber Dialacom AsP (haben eine .com und hatten eine .de Domain) und LiberECO payment solutions GmbH & Co KG, in 40699 Erkrath. Beides Firmen mit guten Anbindungen an Deutschland. _Dialacom_, alias Gaza Media in Kopenhagen, empfiehlt/partnert derzeit uebrigens mit _Buxomatic_ alias MEDIA DIRECTA INTERNACIONAL SL aus Sevilla. Was bei Teltarif unter http://www.teletarif.de/forum/x-mobilfunk/3026-13.html interessante Hits erzeugt, und einen Bezug zum HAS Thread herstellt. Interessierte moegen nach Stichworten HAS HFM etc. hier im Forum oder bei Teltarif suchen.

Gr,
TSCoreNinja

PS: wer dies verifizieren moechte, suche mit Google nach dem kursiven Text, da die Links wg der NUB nicht gepostet werden duerfen. Bei Easy Dialer muessen die Abrechnungspartner dazugenommen werden, und Network Solution ist wg der Namensaehnlichkeit zu Network Solutions besser direkt per WhoIs Abfrage aufzuspueren!


----------



## Reducal (31 März 2004)

hrachka schrieb:
			
		

> Was für eine Rechtsstaat zu sein scheint, wenn er mit Schneckengeschwindigkeit vorangeht und seine Bürger inzwischn vorm Unrecht bedroht sind.


Rummosern allein bringt die Riesenschnecke auch nicht auf Touren - da müssen echte, so genannte gerichtsverwertbare Fakten her.
In dem Beitrag von Planetopia-Online meinte der Angehörige der StA Flensburg, dass diese Fakten durch die Auswertung der Rechner bei den Anzeigenerstattern erfolgen müssen. Dem ist aber nicht so! Das Problem sollte "global" betrachtet und an den Mitverdienern oder Gelwäschern, im Zusammenhang mit den gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Bestimmungen des TGK sowie den Vorgaben der RegTP, festgemacht werden - doch dazu gehören Fakten, Fakten, Fakten.


----------



## Anonymous (31 März 2004)

Easybilling  hat laut Telekom wiederspruch eingelegt.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (31 März 2004)

RegTP-Datenbank schrieb:
			
		

> Registrierung wurde zurückgenommen. Die Rücknahme ist noch nicht bestandskräftig.


 Das bedeutet im Klartext, dass erst mal kein Zahlungsanspruch besteht, bis über die Rücknahme abschließend beschieden ist. Lass Dir von der T-Com nichts anderes auftischen.


----------



## Stalker2002 (31 März 2004)

Ich würde der Telekom erstmal anbieten, den Vorgang bis zur bestandskräftigkeit der DeRegistrierung einzufrieren, und dann wieder darüber zu reden, sonst geht das ewig im Kreis rum.
Man kan ja mal schriftlich anmerken, welche Folgen für die Telekom das beitreiben einer durch die RegTP verbotenen Forderung haben könnte. (Beihilfe u.Ä.)
Die Telekom hat schließlich kein Monopol auf das errichten von Drohkulissen.

MfG
L.


----------



## onkel s. (31 März 2004)

*Anruf von den Internet-Maut-Betreibern*

:lol:  Teilerfolg: Heute habe ich einen Anruf von den Internet-Maut-Betreibern erhalten. Die Telekom Dame hat erklärt, dass sie auf Hauptforderung, Mahngebühr und Bankrücklastgebühr verzichten.

Leider habe ich nichts schriftlich...

Aber ich denke ich werde jetzt meine Rechnung/Mahnung an die Telekom AG schicken: Fahrtkosten zur Bank, Faxe, Überziehungszins, ...

Sollten die nicht zahlen schicke ich einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid los und geh bei Einspruch vor Gericht.

Könnte mir jemand einen Link auf eine Webseite mit einem der Illegalen Dialer schicken?
Ich will das ebenfalls mal im Film festhalten und die Telekom mit einem weiteren Fall provozieren.

Vielleicht blocken die nach dem x-ten mal dann ja kostenlos die Dialer für mich


----------



## TSCoreNinja (31 März 2004)

*Re: Anruf von den Internet-Maut-Betreibern*



			
				onkel s. schrieb:
			
		

> :lol:  Teilerfolg: Heute habe ich einen Anruf von den Internet-Maut-Betreibern erhalten. Die Telekom Dame hat erklärt, dass sie auf Hauptforderung, Mahngebühr und Bankrücklastgebühr verzichten.
> 
> Leider habe ich nichts schriftlich...
> 
> ...



Leider sind die Links alle tot. Zumindest alle deutschen, ein oder zwei UK Links gibt es noch. Hab fuer die Nummer 0900-90000422 ein hinreichend aussagekraeftiges Video, wenn die Moderatoren ein Attachment von 3.1 MB freischalten koennten (gezipptes AVI von 1,5 Minuten), kann ich es morgen posten. Sonst schau ich mich mal nach Webspace um...

BTW, vorsicht mit einer provozierten Einwahl,  wgBGB §141  koennte dies als rechtskraeftige Bestaetigung ausgelegt werden.
Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## onkel s. (1 April 2004)

*Re: Anruf von den Internet-Maut-Betreibern*

Ist klar. Aber zwecks Beweissicherung darf ich mir den Spass doch noch einmal gönnen.  :lol:  Die hätten mir den Verzicht auf die Forderungen ja auch schriftlich geben können.


----------



## eb-victim (1 April 2004)

*Der Rosa Riese macht kleine Zugeständnisse*

Heute kam Post von den Telekomikern:


> Da die Entscheidung von der Regulierungsbehörde zur Abschaltung der von Ihnen reklamierten Servicenummer 090090000426 noch nicht bestandskräftig ist, haben wir Ihnen eine Mahnsperre eingerichtet. Das bedeutet, dass wir den strittigen Betrag derzeit nicht von Ihnen einfordern.


Ich hatte bei der Telekom die Forderung als unberechtigt zurückgewiesen und hilfsweise um Einrichtung einer Mahnsperre (nach einem Tipp hier im Forum) gebeten.
Ein Etappensieg...


----------



## pierre_lafargne (1 April 2004)

stimmt folgender link hat noch vor einigen Tagen  zu einer Seite mit dialer für die Nummer 0900...422 verbunden
-->http://sv_ntech.sv.sv.dl.xxx-.....net/g.....s/..../..../..../..../f5...41/layout/. Jetzt ist der link tot.Allerdings gibt es genau die gleiche Seite auf Englisch  unter einem anderen Link , ich suche den Link und poste ihn ... ( angegeben waren auf dem alten , ein falscher Hashwert, falsche Versionsnr. , und die nummer  der esaybilling ag )  :evil:


_[Edit: Link entschärft - HDUS]_


----------



## haudraufundschluss (1 April 2004)

pierre_lafargne schrieb:
			
		

> DIE TELEKOM ÜBETRIFFT JEDE KREATIVITAET UM DOCH NOCH AN IHR GELD ZU KOMMEN !!!!!!!!
> JETZT HEISST ES DASS DIE PRS VERBINDUNG DIE MAN MIR ZUGETEILT HATTE ( nach Anfrage um zu wissen wessen Opfer ich bin ) -->09000000422 easy billing ag , eigentlich ein Fehlschreiben der TELEKOM WAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1ZUM GLÜCK HABE ICH DAS alles SCHRIFTLICH!!!!!!!
> 
> Die NEUE FORMULIERUNG LAUTET ---> eigentlich haben sie eine andere Nummer angewaehlt ( diese wurde aber noch nicht von der Regtp als illegal erklaert ), uns ist ein Fehler unterlaufen .



Ich habe das eben erst entdeckt. Hast Du das wirklich schriftlich? Kannst Du die Schreiben im Wortlaut veröffentlichen?


----------



## Anonymous (1 April 2004)

Schriftlich habe ich die Bestätigung, dass ich die 090090000423 von der esaybilling ag angewaehlt habe und dass es sich nach Recherchen bei der Telekom um ein seriöses Unternehmen handelt. 

Das Argument : Eigentlich hatten Sie eine andere Nummer angewaehlt,wurde mir telefonisch von der Rechnungsstelle unterjubelt. Dies geschaah als ich auf die Aktion der Regtp bezüglich der easybilling Nummern hinwies.Seltsamerweise :seitdem wurde dieses Argument um mich zahlen zu lassen in den folgenden Telefongesprächen nicht mehr benutzt , da ich ihnen gesagt habe , dass mir von seiten der Telekom ein Verbindungsnachweis für die 090090000423 vorliegt.( zum grossen Erstaunen und entsetzen  der Beraterin, die zunächst ihren selbstverfassten und unterschriebenen Verbindungsnachweis im Kundenarchiv nicht finden konnte). 

Die Frage die ich mir stelle ist was wäre gewesen wenn ich keinen Verbindungsnachweis gehabt hätte ?  Wie tiefgehend sind die Recherchen tätsächlich bei der Telekom wenn sie schon bei der eingewählten Nummer angebliche Schreibfehler gemacht haben ? 



PS du dachtest wahrscheinlich , dass ich die Aussage der Rechnungsstelle schriftlich habe?


----------



## blumenwiese23 (1 April 2004)

@gast, das hört sich ja interessant an. ich hab schon gar keine lust mehr mit der dtag zu telefonieren. dort herrscht immer noch beamtenmentalität, das es einem schier die sprache verschlägt :stumm: . 
da wird alles nur noch schriftlich gemacht. liest zwar keiner, gibt einem selber aber ein gutes gefühl und eine art befriedigung 8) .
ich habe auch die ...423. ich hoffe ein evn mit der kompletten nummer drauf reicht für eine gegenargumentation, falls die bei mir meinen, ihnen wäre ein fehler mit der 0900-nummer unterlaufen.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (1 April 2004)

*Spekulationen zu Matlock*

Nachdem ich im ersten Anlauf nicht die hohe Huerde der NUB-Konformitaet gemeistert habe, ist nun das voruebergehend verschwundene Posting in eine NUB - konformer Fassung ueberarbeitet und von HDUS zurueckgestellt worden (Danke!). Sorry an die Moderatoren, wenn ich zum wiederholten Male fuer Arbeit gesorgt habe, ich verstehe die Motivation sehr gut, muss mich nur manchmal in meinem Mitteilungsbeduerftnis bremsen. 

Waere schade, wenn meine wilden Spekulationen ueber eine Verbindung von Matlock zu GAZA AsP/dem spanischen Rattenschwanz oder alternativ liberECO durch die zwischenzeitliche Sperrung  untergehen. Deswegen hier nochmal der Hinweis darauf.

@Galdikas
Ist Dir eigentlich aufgefallen, dass Deine beiden Zitate des daenischen Handelsregisters zu Crea Invest (im Rahmen der Nachforschungen zu meinem Lieblingsphantom MPD) und zu Gaza Media AsP zunaechst den selben Direktionsvorsitzenden haben? Nachdem MPD und seine Firma Arthur Bradley Smith laut tschechischer Presse zu den Offshore Firmenspezialisten gehoert, halte ich dies fuer ein weiteres Indiz fuer einen moeglichen Zusammenhang.
Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## sri (1 April 2004)

Hi, 

ich hatte auch auf meiner Februar-Rechnung auch einen Posten mit dem Dialer ...423 (29,95 € incl. für 1 Sekunde). Nach einem schriftlichen Einspruch habe ich drei Wochen lang nichts gehört. Vorgestern hat die Telekom mit einen Brief geantwortet, in dem sie auf ihre Forderungen verzichtet. Aber keine Spur davon, dass die Registrierung des Dialers zurückgezogen wurde, sondern nur Geschwafel: Kulanz und eigentlich rechtlich dazu nicht verpflichtet. Ausserdem hätte ich ja noch nie eine strittige Forderung gehabt und sie wollten die Geschäftsbeziehung mit mir nicht gefährden. Jaja, wer's glaubt... 
Der Brief sah jedenfalls sehr nach einem Serienbrief aus. 

In meinen Einspruch habe ich auf zwei Dinge hingewiesen: 1.) bei einer Sekunde Verbindungszeit kann ich gar keine Leistung in Anspruch genommen haben und 2.) ich habe noch nie eine 0190/0900-Nummer angerufen. Ob sich die Telekom davon allerdings hat überzeugen lassen, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Als Beweis diente nur der EVN. Die Webseite kann ich nicht mehr nachvollziehen und auch den Dialer hatte ich sofort gelöscht, damit er keinen weiteren Schaden anrichtet.

Auf jeden Fall einmal herzlichen Dank an alle, die mitgeholfen haben, dass die RegTP auf Matlock aufmerksam geworden ist.


----------



## pierre_lafargne (1 April 2004)

*pure Willkür*

ich hatte heute wieder ein nettes Gespräch mit einem Berater der Rechnungsstelle....Als ich ihm sagte , dass es dialer Opfer ( easybilling)  gibt die ihren Betrag zurückbekommen haben , bekam ich folgende unfassbare  Antwort : 

"Es hängt immer davon ab wieviel  Arbeit wir zurzeit haben. Manchmal wird auf den Betrag verzichtet wenn wir zuviel zu tun haben  und keine neuen Fälle bearbeiten können. Dies geschieht aber aus Kulanzgründen"

--> Als ich ihn darum bat diese Kulanz doch auch bei mir anzuwenden .... 
Bekam ich die Antwort: 

"unsere Arbeitzkapazitäten sind nicht überlastet, so dass ihr Fall bereits bearbeitet wird"


!!!!!!!!!! LEUTE RUFT EURE BERATER ( siehe Unterschrift der Mahnungen),, BEI MEHR ARBEIT machen die DIcht .... und folgende Nachricht erscheint --->  """"" SYSTEM ÜBERLASTET""""""""""
Mein Berater wir auf jeden Fall in einer Woche anfangen von mir zu träumen ..... bei 5 Anrufen täglich


----------



## klatsche (1 April 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Wie waere es eigentlich mit Geldwaescheanzeigen gegen Telekom? Die haben doch alles selbst geprueft! Und mit Betrugsanzeige gegen Eggebert. Der hat immerhin eine Falschaussage gemacht. Man sollte aber die Begruendung der RegTP abwarten...
> 
> Gr,
> TSCoreNinja


Nach längerer Abwesenheit im Forum ist es ja äußerst interessant,
wie sich die ganze Angelegenheit entwickelt hat. Vor allem da ich 
erst vor ein paar Tagen eine Ablehnung meines Einspruch bei den
TELE[] erhalten habe.

Warte mal die Begründung der RegTP ab und werde ggf. Anzeige
gegen die T-Com und unseren "FREUNDEN" in EEEEEGGEBECK
erstatten.

Gruß

Klatsche

*[Virenscanner: Vorsichtshalber Wortteil gelöscht]*


----------



## Anonymous (2 April 2004)

*PSR*

Hallo zusammen!
Habe eigentlich überhaupt keine Ahnung, wie ich aus folgender Sache rauskomme: 
Habe einen PSR-Posten offline auf meiner Rechnung, gehe über Modem ins Netz, habe dem Posten bei der Abrechnung widersprochen. Die Telekom schreibt mir nun, dass es sich um einen registrierten Dialer handelt, Global Netcom GmbH, Heilkenstr. 8 a in 58300 Wetter, Bevollmächtigter ist ein Herr ..... Sie schreibt weiterhin, dass ich aufgrund der Tatsache, dass dieser Dialer registriert ist, zahlungspflichtig bin. Bin ich das??? Wie kann ich dieses Viech von meinem PC kriegen ???? Bitte H I L F E !!!

_Persönliche Daten gelöscht , siehe Nutzungsregeln tf/moderator _


----------



## onkel s. (7 April 2004)

:bussi: So, nun habe ich es schriftlich heute kam eine Gutschrift über 5 Euro für die Mahn- und Rücklastgebühren.
Lustig die Mautbetreiber haben wohl etwas Chaos auch in der Buchhaltung.
Die fünf Euro hatte ich bei der letzten Rechnung widersprochen und erst gar nicht überwiesen...
 :evil: Aber ich würde trotzdem zu gerne zwecks Beweissicherung nochmals so eine Seite mit einem der bösen Dialer anklicken.
Wäre ich nett wenn mir jemand einen Link nennen könnte.


----------



## Reducal (7 April 2004)

Dann wirst Du womöglich demnächst Post aus dem Inkassohaus Auer-Witte-Thiel erhalten - da sind dann auf der Anfangsrechnung mehr als 5 € aufgeschlagen.

Halte uns auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## TSCoreNinja (8 April 2004)

*Matlock, das Video zur Abzocke*

Liebe Forenmitglieder,

endlich bin ich dazu gekommen, das Video von meiner von 0900-Warner abgefangenen Matlock-Einwahl allgemein zugaenglich zu machen. 3MB Download des gezippten AVIs ist hier zu finden. Entzippen und das wahre Matlock-Einwahlvergnuegen erleben! Und garantiert ohne Nebenwirkungen, wie ueberhoehte Telekomrechnungen, Drohungen mit Anschlusssperren, Mahnschreiben etc. BTW, Video ist jugendfrei. Wer also viel Action erwartet, wird enttaeuscht. Dafuer ist das Anspringen der Java Virtual Machine, die erstellte Verbindung Relax_D und das mehrfache Ausfuehren des Dialers einwandtfrei zu sehen.  

Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## TSCoreNinja (8 April 2004)

*Yahoo Webseiten*



			
				Yahoo sagt: schrieb:
			
		

> Die aufgerufene Web-Site hat die Anzahl der möglichen Abrufe überschritten.


Kennt jemand einen netteren freien Webhoster? Ansonsten gibt es nach einer Stunde wieder einen neuen Versuch .


----------



## Anonymous (8 April 2004)

Hallo, 
nach der vorläufigen Rücknahme der Registrierung von Easybilling hat mir die Telekom geschrieben das sie meine Einwendung noch nicht abschliesend bearbeiten können, sobald sich eine Änderung des Sachverhaltes (bei der RegTP) ergibt wollten sie sich umgehend mit mir in Verbindung setzen.  
Dieses Schreiben kam am 30.3. und ich war glücklich  
Nun bekam ich heute einen Brief vom Anwalt der Telekomiker, in dem steht das ich bis zum 22.4 meine 29,95 + zins + Anwaltsgebuhren = 51,72 bezahlen soll   nur so könnten Gerichtliche schritte vermieden werden. Ich habe gleich bei der Telekom angerufen und gefragt was das soll, doch leider waren die zuständigen Leute alle schon in ihrem wohlverdienten Osterurlaub. Was soll man dazu sagen....


----------



## Reducal (8 April 2004)

@ TSCoreNinja - das ist doch was für die StA Flensburg, bei ihrem fröhlichen Nadelhaufenstochern.

@ joschi - die Schreiben sind automaisiert, laß´ Dich nicht unterkriegen! Telefonisch wird da nichts mehr ordentlich geklärt - mache Deine Einwände schriftlich geltend.


----------



## hrachka (8 April 2004)

Hallo zusammen!!!

Habe mich eine Weile nicht gemeldet und muss feststellen, dass das Auditorium unseres Forums mit neuen Mitgliedern bereichrt worden ist. Anderenfall hätte ich toll gesagt, aber in unserem ist es gar nicht zu übeln.

Ich habe endlich vor ungefähr einer Woche her - gesprochen an meinem AB von Telekom gekriegt - Einer hatte mich angerufen und meint, dass es z.Z. die Anforderung von 29.95 Euro eingefroren wird bis es endgültig eine rechtkräftige Entscheidung des zuständigen Gerichts gibt. Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich am gleichen Tag noch eine Mahnung bekommen, die ich aber ignoriert habe. Jetzt lasse ich die Nachricht auf meinem AB solange bestehen, als Beweis, bis es endgültig entschieden wird. Ich hoffe, wenige von Euch haben die umschtrittenen eträge gezahlt. Denn egal was das Gericht entscheidet, Geld bekommt man 99% gewiß nicht zurück laut Telekombetreuer und Planetopia Reportage. 

Grüsse
Hrachka

Geschedigter von 0900-90000263
web.exe steht zur Verfügung bei mir, falls experimentiert wollt


----------



## bird_9UD (9 April 2004)

*Meine Strafanzeige ist unterwegs*

Guten Morgen,

ich habe gestern (endlich) meine Strafanzeige nach Flensburg geschickt und es war nicht nur meine Anzeige in dem Umschlag ...

Schöne Ostern  ringsrum

Uwe


----------



## KalleM (14 April 2004)

Hallo Leute,

bin jetzt wieder aus dem Osterurlaub zurück, um die weiteren zivil- und strafrechtlichen Schritte einzuleiten. Falls euch das Geld bereits abgebucht worden ist, widerruft es wann immer möglich in der sechswöchigen Frist. Ich habe es heute drei Tage vor Ablauf getan.  :lol: 

Das nicht nur die T-Com drohen kann, kann man hoffentlich meinem Antwortschreiben an die T-Com entnehmen. Vielleicht hilft es euch ja auch weiter.... 
 :bash: 


> *Schreiben an die T-Com:*
> 
> Vom Rechtsanwalt Dr. G. ist Ihnen die Aufforderungen zur Rückzahlung des unberechtigter-weise eingezogenen Betrages zugeleitet worden. Leider konnte ich trotz gesetzter Frist bis zum 08.04.04 noch keinen Zahlungseingang über den Betrag von 149,76 Euro auf meinem Girokonto erkennen.
> 
> ...


----------



## blumenwiese23 (14 April 2004)

*post von der telekom*

so, hab gestern post von der telekom bekommen. sie verzichten erstmal auf die forderungen und warten ab, bis der entzug bestandskräftig ist.

mal abwarten. ich glaub der jurist hat gemeint, man kann ein monat nach dem entzug der registrierung einspruch einlegen.

gruss


----------



## blumenwiese23 (22 April 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> blumenwiese23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja, weiss da jemand was? die frist dürfte doch morgen vorbei sein.  8) 

gruss


----------



## hajune (22 April 2004)

Hi, 

nachdem die TK mich mit massiven Drohungen (Anschlusssperre und fristlose Kündigung) weichgeklopft hatte, habe ich den Betrag von 29,95 € "unter Vorbehalt" überwiesen. Nachdem jetzt das Verfahren zum Entzug der Registrierung für die Firmen Easybilling/Matlock läuft, habe ich mich wieder bei der TK gemeldet und um Rücküberweisung des Betrages gebeten. Und siehe da, ich erhielt Antwort !!! Zwar war es bisher nur ein Zwischenbescheid - meine Zahlung ist "unter Vorbehalt" eingegangen, man wolle die Rechtskraft des Entzugs der Registrierung abwarten, danach wolle man sich wieder bei mir melden - aber immerhin. 

Nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen ein durchaus erwähnenswerter Teilerfolg - der rosa Riese scheint erwacht - noch ist das Abendland nicht verloren.


----------



## hrachka (26 April 2004)

Na Leute?

Hat jemand irgendwelche Informationen über unser kleines Problemchen mit EasyBilling?

Diejenigen, die das Geld bereits überwiesen haben, haben hocchwahrscheinlich das Geld vermutlich bislang nichts zurückbekommen, oder?

Übrigens, kenn jemand ein Forum, wo es um Mietrecht geht? Hab jetzt ein neues Problem mit meiner Wohnung, bzw. Kaution und dem Hauptmieter, bei dem ich als Untermieter bin. Der Depp will mich rausschmeisen und die Kaution einbehalten.
Danke!


----------



## Anonymous (26 April 2004)

*Widerspruchsfrist überschritten*

Hallo,

da ich meine Monatsabrechnungen fürs FA immer recht spät mache, jetzt für März, ist mir leider erst jetzt meine Telekomrechnung v. 27.02.2004 aufgestoßen, unzwar doch etwas bitter. Da findet sich nämlich eine Position Verbindungen des PRS ..... usw. mit netto 25,82. Ein Anruf bei denen brachte nur den Hinweis auf einen abzufordernden EVN, die Formulare wollte die nette Dame mir zufaxen. Da ich es aber nicht abwarten konnte hab ich mir mal rasch die Verbindungsübersicht meiner ISDN-Anlage angeschaut und richtig, 15 min mit 090090000423 "telefoniert"  :evil: . Auf 0190er Nummer war ich ja vorbereitet, die hatte ich im Sperrwerk, aber 0900 ......  :cry: 
Daraufhin hab ich natürlich gleich gesucht und dieses Forum gefunden, hiermit ein Dank an alle die sich so für andere bemühen.

Mein Problem ist nun allerdings das meine Widerspruchsfrist für die Rechnung am 23.04.2004 abgelaufen ist. Wie ist nun die Meinung der Leute die sich etwas besser auskennen, lohnt es sich trotzdem noch zu widersprechen da ja wohl die Registrierung für diesen Dialer inzwischen entzogen wurde?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## hajune (26 April 2004)

Zwischenzeitlich hat die Telekom in Bezug auf meine diversen Schreiben zum Thema Easybillig nochmals zurückgerufen. 

Die Lage dort ist zur Zeit so, dass man die Rechtskraft der Entziehung der Registrierung abwarten will. Da ich den Betrag "unter Vorbehalt" überwiesen habe, bin ich "in guter Hoffnung" mein Geld doch noch wiederzukriegen. 

Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall gegenüber der Telekom hartnäckig zu bleiben, denn langsam gehen denen die Argumente aus.


----------



## Petrus (28 April 2004)

*Dialerbetrug Easybilling Matlock*

@Yoda from Dagobah
Auf jeden Fall bei der DTAG widerspruch einlegen, auch wenn die übliche Frist zum Widerspruch schon abgelaufen ist.
Wenn - was wir uns alle wünschen - der Widerspruch von Easybilling gegen die Zurücknahme der Dialer-Registrierungen abgewiesen wird, dann hätte die DTAG ja Geld kassiert für ein rechtsunwirksames (wahrscheinlich sogar rechtswidriges) Geschäft.

Die DTAG müßte dann eigentlich sogar von sich aus und freiwillig allen Geschädigten den rechtswidrig abkassierten Betrag zurückbezahlen, aber das glaubt nicht mal der naive

Petrus


----------



## Torian (29 April 2004)

*Mietrecht*



			
				hrachka schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens, kenn jemand ein Forum, wo es um Mietrecht geht? Hab jetzt ein neues Problem mit meiner Wohnung, bzw. Kaution und dem Hauptmieter, bei dem ich als Untermieter bin. Der Depp will mich rausschmeisen und die Kaution einbehalten.


Bei www.Recht.de gibt es auch ein Forum zum Thema Mietrecht. Leider manchmal etwas überlastet.

Gruß Torian


----------



## hrachka (1 Mai 2004)

Also Leute, endlich habe ich es Schriftlich von der RegTP. Zitat:"....Aufgrund ihrer Hinweise ist die Registrierung von 090090000263 und Versionen 1.0.x, 2.0.x, 3.0.x ist entzogen......" Weitere Zahlunsforderungen direkt mit DTAG bla bla bla und so weiter und so fort.

Also, wer noch keine Bescheiniging von der RegTP bzg. 090090000263 Version 2.0.0.3 hat, soll wissen, dass ich es offiziell habe, dass die Registrierung entzogen wurde und dass es keine Zahlungspflicht besteht, soweit es die Verbindung durch obengenannte Nummer erfolgt hat. 

An alle anderen, ich hoffe, ihr habt den Kampf zu ihren günsten gewonnen oder gewinnen werdet.  Für weitere Informationen, bitte Kontakt per Email mit mir anstreben. Jetzt bin ich bereit meine Anzeige vorzubereiten und nach Flensburg abschicken. Bis bald und hoffentlich mit erfolgreiche Ergebnisse


----------



## dvill (1 Mai 2004)

Das findet man zwischenzeitlich auch hier

http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp?rufnummer=90090000263

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2004)

*völlig ratlos*



			
				hrachka schrieb:
			
		

> Also Leute, endlich habe ich es Schriftlich von der RegTP. Zitat:"....Aufgrund ihrer Hinweise ist die Registrierung von 090090000263 und Versionen 1.0.x, 2.0.x, 3.0.x ist entzogen......" Weitere Zahlunsforderungen direkt mit DTAG bla bla bla und so weiter und so fort.
> 
> Also, wer noch keine Bescheiniging von der RegTP bzg. 090090000263 Version 2.0.0.3 hat, soll wissen, dass ich es offiziell habe, dass die Registrierung entzogen wurde und dass es keine Zahlungspflicht besteht, soweit es die Verbindung durch obengenannte Nummer erfolgt hat.
> 
> An alle anderen, ich hoffe, ihr habt den Kampf zu ihren günsten gewonnen oder gewinnen werdet.  Für weitere Informationen, bitte Kontakt per Email mit mir anstreben. Jetzt bin ich bereit meine Anzeige vorzubereiten und nach Flensburg abschicken. Bis bald und hoffentlich mit erfolgreiche Ergebnisse




Leider ist es nicht bei allen so. Ich habe heute von den Rechtsanwälten Seiler & Kollegen, welche die Deutsche Telekomm vertreten, eine Zahlungsaufforderung mit Androhung eines gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren erhalten.

Der Easybilling Dialer hatte sich bei mir 8x hintereinander eingewählt, ohne das ich je eine Erlaubnis dazu erteilt hätte.

Ich hatte noch am selben Tag die TK informiert, daß ich diese Einwahlen nicht bezahlen werde. Später wurde ich von der TK aufgefordert eine Anzeige wegen Betrug zu erstatten, was ich auch tat.

Am 2. April bekam ich einen Brief von der TK:

==>
Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxx,

wir bestätigen den Eingang Ihrer Einwendung gegen die Servicenummer 090090000263 aus der Rechnung vom 12.02.2004.

Die Entscheidung von der Regulierungsbehörde zur Abschaltung ist der von Ihnen reklamierten Nummer ist noch nicht bestandskräftig.

Sobald sich eine Abänderung des Sachverhaltes ergibt, werden wir uns umgehend in Verbindung setzen.
<==

Am 23. April bekam ich plötzlich eine Mahnung über die Dialersumme und nun der Brief vom Inkasso Anwalt.

Langsam frag ich mich, was ich noch machen soll.

Da werden von der Telekom auf diese Art Opfer zu Verbrecher gestempelt. Bei den Anwälten stehe ich jetzt als Zahlungssäumiger in den Akten, und ich möchte nicht wissen, wo diese Information noch alles landet.

Wieso steht bei der RegTP immernoch da, daß die Rücknahme noch nicht bestandskräftig ist? Das ist jetzt über einen Monat. Und wieso ist es erlaubt Gelder aus schwebenden Verfahren einzufordern? Immerhin hab ich das ....  wegen Betrug angezeigt.

Ich weiß echt nicht mehr, an wen ich mich noch wenden soll um aus dieser Sache raus zu kommen.

Stefan

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert tf/mod _


----------



## Reducal (8 Mai 2004)

*Re: völlig ratlos*



			
				StefanH schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieso ist es erlaubt Gelder aus schwebenden Verfahren einzufordern? Immerhin hab ich das ....  wegen Betrug angezeigt.


Eine Anzeige beeinflusst das zivile Verfahren überhaupt nicht - das wird parallel durchgeführt. Um Deinen Schaden bzw. um die Schadensbegrenzung musst Du Dich selbst kümmern. Hast Du eine Rechtsschutzversicherung? Hast Du schon mal mit einem Anwalt über die Sache geplaudert?


----------



## Veruschka (9 Mai 2004)

StefanH schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Anwälten stehe ich jetzt als Zahlungssäumiger in den Akten, und ich möchte nicht wissen, wo diese Information noch alles landet.



Einfach gemäß  § 34 BDSG  um Auskunft bitten.

Und lass dich von dem Inkasso Anwalt nicht einschüchtern. Ludwig verschickt gerne solche Drohungen.  

Veruschka


----------



## KalleM (9 Mai 2004)

Hallo StefanH,

bitte weise die T-Com und Seiler und Kollegen darauf hin, dass die Registrierung entzogen worden ist und deshalb im Moment kein Zahlungsanspruch besteht. Fordere hilfsweise die Einrichtung einer Mahnsperre. Ich habe den Rechnungsbetrag zurückbuchen lassen sowie den unstrittigen Betrag dann gegenüber der T-Com beglichen.

*Auszüge aus meinem Brief an T-Com nach Rücknahme der Registrierung:*


> ...
> Da aus juristischer Sicht bis zur endgültigen Entscheidung über die Rücknahme der Registrierung kein Zahlungsanspruch für die Fa. EasyBilling besteht, möchte ich Sie bitten den Vorgang bis zur endgültigen Entscheidung ruhen zu lassen. Ich bitte Sie den strittigen Posten auszubuchen  und hilfsweise eine „Mahnsperre“ einzurichten.
> ...
> 
> ...



Daraufhin habe ich von der T-Com folgende Antwort erhalten:


----------



## Anonymous (11 Mai 2004)

Ich würde das nicht so schreiben. Die T-COM kann sich solange nicht der Beihilfe zum Betrug stafbar machen, da erst ein Betrug vorliegen muss.
Genauso verhält es sich mit der Geldwäsche.
Insbesondere halte ich es für Unklug jemanden als Betrüger zu bezeichnen der  noch nicht verurteilt wurde. Da macht man sich dann selbst strafbar.


----------



## KalleM (11 Mai 2004)

Hallo Gast,

ich weiß genau, dass ich am Tag der Einwahl bestimmt nicht dreimal OK eingegeben habe. So ist es nämlich in der Verfügung 54 der RegTP gefordert. Da sich der Dialer nicht nur bei mir, sondern auch bei vielen anderen auf hinterhältige Weise und heimlich eingewählt hat, habe ich hier kein Problem von Betrug zu sprechen. Vor diesem Hintergrund habe ich auch Strafanzeige gegen Easybilling/Matlock gestellt. Wenn ich gegenüber einem Richter alle (gesammelten) Tatsachen vorbringe, kann er eigentlich bei gesundem Menschenverstand nur noch zu meinem Gunsten entscheiden. Bei mir hat es jedenfalls gegenüber der T-Com erstmal geklappt, so dass eine Mahnsperre eingerichtet wurde. Schließlich ist die Rücknahme der Registrierung zwar noch nicht bestandskräftig, aber dafür ab dem Zeitpunkt des Entzuges rechtskräftig.

Dies wird auch bereits hier diskutiert...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5002&start=15

Gruss KalleM

 :lol:


----------



## bird_9UD (11 Mai 2004)

*TK mahnt erneut, trotz vorläufiger Sperre*

ich fasse es nicht die TK schickt mir ganz aktuell eine neue Mahnung  und wieder mit 1,00 Euro Mahngebühr auf der nächtsten Telefonrechnung.

Habe wieder einen Brief geschrieben - diesmal an den Vorstand der TK, ob das was nützt ...  (ich glaube nicht). 

Bei der nächtsten doofen Antwort der TK gehe ich zu meinem Rechtsanwalt - ist ja schon lächerlich wegen 30 Euro, die Rechtsschutzversicherung übernimmt den Spass ..

Schade ich dachte das das Theater langsam ein Ende nimmt.

Viel Erfolg ringsrum - und nicht den Kopf hängen lassen.

Grüße : Uwe


----------



## klatsche (13 Mai 2004)

*SEILER&CO.*

Habe heute ein einen netten Einschüchterungsversuch der T-Com .... erhalten.

Jetzt soll ich statt der 29,95 für die ..... aus Eierdorf 51,69€ bezahlen.

sogar 18 €ct. verzugszinsen sind dabei :abgelehnt: 

Die ..... schrieben Zitat:" Trotz mehrfacher Zahlungsaufforderung seitens unserer Mandantin, sind sie derzeit mit einem Betrag von € 51,69 im Rückstand..... "....."Nach der Rechtssprechung zahlreicher OLG`s sowie
der Entscheidung des BGH vom 22.NOVEMBER 2001(lächerlich).....besteht in jedem Fall eine Zahlungsverpflichtung für die Anwahl dieser Nummern....."

Ich hatte im Februar den Dialer auf der  T.Rechnung und habe sofort
Einspruch erhoben und nur den unstrittigen Betrag bezahlt.

In der nächsten T.Rechnung war nichts mehr von dieser Forderung auf-
geführt und ich habe noch nie eine Zahlungsaufforderung geschweige denn
eine Mahnung darüber erhalten.

Ich bin der Meinung dieses Schreiben ist ein ganz großer JOKE und werde
nächste Woche eine Anzeige gegen EasyBillings und die T-com machen.
Habe langsam die Schnauze VOLLLLLLLL !!!!!!!

Was mich dieser Dialer bisher Nerven und Zeit gekostet hat geht auf
keine Kuhaut mehr. 

Es ging zwar nur um beschissene 29,-€ aber da kann ja jeder kommen :bang: 


Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit der Bestandskräftigkeit des Registrierungsentzugs. die 4 Wochen sind ja mittlerweile lange rum

Hat der M... aus Eierdorf Wiederspruch eilgelegt oder wo hängt`s

Gruß

Klatsche

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert tf/mod_


----------



## pierre_lafargne (14 Mai 2004)

*TELEKOM*

HAllo alle, 

ein kleiner Hinweis , alle so genannten easybilliing Rechnungen die mit der Telekom  auf die "Wartespur" gestellt wurden bis die Registrierung ganz entzogen wird werden bei  Telekom nach 30 Tagen automatisch von Telekom System wieder aktiviert , so dass das System die Rechnung + Mahngebühr wieder verschickt ... ich hatte das gleich Problem .... 

Ich rate auf jeden Fall .... Setzt euch mit der Rechnungsstelle der Telekom auseinander , dort hat jeder seinen eigenen Sachbearbeiter , merkt euch den Namen und legt los.... im Telekom Dschungel verirrt man sich leicht sobald man um telefonische Auskunft bittet .... jedes Mal ein anderer am Hörer und jedes Mal die gleiche Geschichte zu erzählen ist auch nicht toll. 

Um auch zukünftig an euren Sachbearbeiter ranzukommen müsst ihreuch  den normalen T-service  einwählen und dort  verbinden lassen .... 
Tipp: nervt euren Sachbearbeiter mit Anrufen .... falls Mangebühren wieder aktiviert werden ... aber bleibt sachlich .... und höflich ... 

Die Rechnungsstelle der Telekom scheint eine Festung zu sein ---> ihr bekommt keine direkte Nummer und keine direkte Mail !!!!!!

---> und Mails über  die Hauptmailstelle kommen nie an !! ( habs seit 4 Monaten probiert !!)


----------



## TSCoreNinja (24 Mai 2004)

*Matlocks Wiederauferstehung? 0900-90000901?*

Bin gerade im Web ueber ein paar im Kontext Matlock relativ interessante Details gestossen. Die IP von Matlocks Einwahldomain, z.B. im  Bericht von Peter Huth erwaehnt, liefert beim Reverse IP Lookup noch  8 weitere Domains. Eine davon, quasi die deutsche Uebersetzung, ist frueher auch zur Einwahl benutzt worden. Neben einer Adresse in Panama findet sich dort auch eine Mannheimer Telefonnummer, und zwar von einer Firma O4Lab.de. Die listen auf ihrer Seite ein neues Projekt, naemlich flirtomanie.*, eine (de!)utsche Flirt und Chat Seite. Ganz neu ist dieses Geschaeftsfeld fuer Matlock nicht, da gab es schonmal www.chat-und-f*.com.  Wenn man mal flirtomanie bei google eingibt, taucht als 1. Hit eine URL auf, die ziemlich der bei Peter Huth genannten Einwahlurl aehnelt. Ferner gab es eine Reihe anderer Seiten, da war die Einwahlnummer in der URL kodiert. Stimmt das Schema noch, dann wage ich die Vorhersage, dass die Rufnummer 0900-90000901  bald hier im Forum auftaucht als Thema. Wobei ich nach kurzem Blick nichts boeses im Quelltext der Seite gefunden habe... 

Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## tommy68 (28 Juni 2004)

*RA Seiler droht mit Mahnbescheid. Jetzt wird’s ernst!*

Auch ich bin im Januar 2 x Opfer des Matlock-Dialers aus Eggebek geworden. Einmal für 10 und einmal für 23 Sekunden. Die Telekom und auch Herr Seiler konnten meiner Argumentation nicht folgen und stören sich auch nicht an dem (noch nicht bestandkräftigen) Entzug der Registrierung der Dialer-Nummer .......423 und ......265. Neuestes Argument des Herrn Seiler ist, dass eine Prüfung des Sachverhaltes wegen der Löschung der Daten nicht mehr erfolgen kann und deshalb generell eine Zahlungspflicht bestehe. Generell wird auch in Abrede gestellt, dass überhaupt eine Internetverbindung zustande gekommen ist. Die Leistungen seien erbracht worden und die Forderungen der Telekom beständen zurecht.  Immerhin bis jetzt schon ca. 82 € (inkl. Anwaltskosten etc.) Wenn ich nicht zahle, gibt’s einen Mahnbescheid. 
Obwohl ich im Januar fristgerecht widersprochen habe, habe ich nur einen EVN erhalten, in dem die letzten drei Ziffern nicht gezeigt werden. Auf Nachfrage sei eine andere Darstellung nicht möglich. Da hätte ich „eben Pech gehabt“. Zum Beweis habe ich nur das Protokoll eines 0900-Warn-Programms in dem alle Verbindungen mit der vollständigen Nummer gespeichert werden. Da stehen natürlich die beiden Verbindungen drin. Reicht das in dem jetzt drohenden Gerichtsverfahren, um die Einwahl zu dokumentieren? Gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit an einen vollständigen EVN heranzukommen? Können es sich die Telekom und Herr Seiler so einfach machen und einfach alles bestreiten und auf Zahlung klagen? Wie komme ich aus der Nummer raus. Telefonisch und schriftlich habe ich wohl alle Möglichkeiten des Ein- und Widerspruchs, auch Dank dieses Forums, ausgeschöpft. Über jegliche Hilfe und Tipps wäre ich dankbar.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2004)

*RA Seiler droht mit Mahnbescheid. Jetzt wird’s ernst!*

@ tommy68,

wenn Du dich nicht bewußt und gewollt eingewählt hast und Dich an die Tipps hier im Forum gehalten hast, bist Du bestens gewappnet für eine evtl. notwendige gerichtliche Klärung der unterschiedlichen Rechtspositionen.

Hier nochmals aktuelle Urteile zur Dialer-Thematik:
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile.htm

Sollte RA Seiler den Weg über einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid beschreiten wollen, dann einfach auf dem Mahnbescheid per Ankreuzen der Forderung widersprechen.
Dann müßte RA Seiler Klage erheben. Chancen und Risiken eines Prozesses, siehe obige Urteile. In jüngerer Zeit sind fast alle Verfahren zu Gunsten der Dialer-Opfer ausgegangen. 

Es gibt - Dank der laufenden Medienbericherstattung - inzwischen wohl keinen Richter mehr, der nicht über das üble Dialer-Unwesen informiert ist.

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## Qoppa (28 Juni 2004)

@ thommy

zu Deiner Beruhigung: Telekom und Seiler verdrehen - mal wieder - bewußt und gewaltsam die Sachlage. Natürlich können sie klagen, - aber mit welchem Erfolg? Wenn sie den vollständigen EVN nicht vorlegen können, ist das voraussichtlich ihr Pech, - es gibt wohl wenige Gerichte, die das akzeptieren (schau mal bei hier  ). Und wenn der Dialer außerdem deregistriert ist, sind die Erfolgschancen von Seiler wohl gleich null.

Also kannst Du eigentlich gelassen abwarten, ob sie sich wirklich dieses Eigentor schießen wollen. 

PS: nochmal, - Seiler bestreitet, daß eine Internetverbindung zustande gekommen ist und meint, daß dennoch eine Leistung erbracht worden ist ???? Hier beginnt wohl die hohe Kunst der Juristerei   Will er sich endgültig zur Witzfigur machen?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (29 Juni 2004)

*Re: RA Seiler droht mit Mahnbescheid. Jetzt wird’s ernst!*



			
				tommy68 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Telekom und auch Herr Seiler konnten meiner Argumentation nicht folgen und stören sich auch nicht an dem (noch nicht bestandkräftigen) Entzug der Registrierung der Dialer-Nummer .......423 und ......265.


Hast Du eigentlich Strafanzeige erstattet? Wenn nicht, wird es IMHO hoechste Zeit, dies zu tun! Und zwar inklusive Geldwaescheanzeige, StGB 261. Mehr dazu im Thread 
Geldwaesche-Anzeige gegen Telekom, insbesondere der Anzeigentext vom erlauchten Forumsmitglied Der Jurist moege hierzu als Anschauungsbeispiel gelten, aber auch seine anderen Postings. 

In einer aehnlichen Situation hab ich die T-Com ausserdem gebeten (gesetzliche Verpflichtung), mir nach Datenschutzgesetz XYZ alle Daten zu dem Vorgang herauszugeben, die sie gespeichert/an andere weitergegeben haben. Bei Interessse gibts den Text gegen PN. Warum? Die muessen ihren Abrechnungspartner gespeichert haben, mehr findet sich unter dem Topic Beweislastprobleme im Forum Recht und Gesetz. 

Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## blumenwiese23 (29 Juni 2004)

*geldwäsche anzeige*

@TSCoreNinja: wie notwendig ist es, strafanzeige plus geldwäscheanzeige zu erstatten?
in meinem fall habe ich den einzelverbindungsnachweis inkl. allen nummern. der wurde von mir von anfang an beantragt 8) 
die dtag hat sich bei mir allerdings nicht mehr gemeldet. die letzte info war, dass ich ich in die warteschlange gewandert sei. 

geht es bei einer geldwäscheanzeige nur um eine art "wir kunden lassen uns das nicht gefallen" aktion oder ist es wirklich sinnvoll?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (29 Juni 2004)

*Re: geldwäsche anzeige*



			
				blumenwiese23 schrieb:
			
		

> geht es bei einer geldwäscheanzeige nur um eine art "wir kunden lassen uns das nicht gefallen" aktion oder ist es wirklich sinnvoll?



Erst einmal: _I am not a lawyer_. Ich kann und will hier keine Rechtsberatung geben, hoffe aber, dass die Betroffenen sich zu Wehr setzen und die Bedeutung des Ganzen erkennnen. Damit geht es mir sicher auch um eine Art _wir Kunden lassen uns das nicht gefallen_. Andererseits geht es aber um viel mehr. Die Registrierung der Dialer droht zur absoluten Farce zu werden. Matlock/EB auto-dialert lustig herum, und die T-Com hat nichts besseres zu tun, als diesen Ab******* das Geld einzutreiben. Aehnliches wiederholt sich aktuell, siehe Life and Arts Einwahlnummer 0900-90000606/928 (wobei Colt Telekom scheinbar ihre Geldeintreiber von Arcoreus zurueckgepfiffen hat, was durchaus positiv erwaehnt werden soll). 

Erst das Zusammenspiel von grossen (daher anscheinend serioesen) Unternehmen, Einschuechterungen durch deren Inkassounternehmen und der urspruenglich sehr verbraucherunfreundlichen Justiz hat das Problem zu der derzeitigen Proportion aufgeblasen. Insbesondere jetzt, wo die wirklich dreisten Betrueger vielfach in Belize oder sonstwo sitzen, ist das Inkasso durch T-Com ein essenzieller Teil des Geschaeftsmodells, und wird durch das Verhalten der T-Com unterstuetzt. 

Auch hoffe ich, dass EasyBilling fuer die Geschichte tatsaechlich zur Verantwortung gezogen wird wg Betrug bzw Beihilfe zum Betrug. Und gemaess Posting des Juristen sowie den Hinweisen zum Call Data Record weiss die Telekom, wohin das Geld fliesst, und erkennt damit *leichtfertig* nicht, woher das Geld stammt (siehe Stgb Para 261 Absatz 5 zur Bedeutung von Leichtfertigheit in diesem Kontext). 

Wenn also tasaechlich EB verurteilt werden sollte (ok, ich bin unverbesserlicher Optimist), hat die Staatsanwaltschaft erhebliche Erklaerungsprobleme, nicht gegen die T-Com vorzugehen
Gr,
TSCoreNinja


PS: @Blumenwiese, da bei Dir nicht eingefordert wird, macht es vermutlich auch wenig Sinn, an Deiner Stelle Anzeige zu erstatten. Andererseits wuerde ich bei der Telekom mal nachhorchen, wie der Stand der Sache ist.

PPS: Wie lange dauert es eigentlich, bis ueber die Bestandskraft entschieden wird?


----------



## Der Jurist (29 Juni 2004)

@ blumenwiese23

Zur besseren Orientierung:
Werfe einen Blick in unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## blumenwiese23 (29 Juni 2004)

*Re: geldwäsche anzeige*

@TSCoreNinja, mit meiner frage wollte ich dir keine rechtsberatung abverlangen .



			
				TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> PPS: Wie lange dauert es eigentlich, bis ueber die Bestandskraft entschieden wird?


das wüsste ich auch gerne. ich dachte, die entscheidung ist binnen einem monat nach vorläufigem entzug zu machen  :-? . ausserdem wäre es interessant zu wissen, ob die staatsanwaltschaft nicht schon von amts wegen bezüglich easy billing UND dem magenta riesen handelt oder handeln muss.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (29 Juni 2004)

*Re: geldwäsche anzeige*



			
				blumenwiese23 schrieb:
			
		

> ausserdem wäre es interessant zu wissen, ob die staatsanwaltschaft nicht schon von amts wegen bezüglich easy billing UND dem magenta riesen handelt oder handeln muss.



Da die T-Com offiziell erst nach der Ruecknahme der Registrierung vom  Missbrauch ywangslaeufig informiert ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft erst bei Forderungen nach diesem Termin eine rechtlich einwandfreie Position hat. Und da ist Tommy68 meineserachtens in der priviligierten Lage, eine Forderung nach Ruecknahme der Registrierung anzeigen zu koennen. Zumindest IMHO ist das was wesentlich anderes als Forderungen vor der Ruecknahme. Wenn ich damit falsch liege, gerne berichtigen.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2004)

*090090000263*

Leute,

hart amBall bleiben. Bei mir war die Angelegenheit ebenfalls bei RAe Seiler gelandet, der mir auch noch seine Kosten aufbrummen wollte. Ich  habe der DTAG und RAe Seiler einen entsprechenden Brief zugestellt. Daraufhin wurde der strittige Betrag wieder auf mein Kundenkonto bei der DTAG gebucht, eigentlich bis zur endgültigen Klärung der Angelegenheit.
Aber es kam besser. Die DTAG hat mir zwischenzeitlich eine Gutschrift erteilt.
Man ist mit der ungeklärten Situation der vorläufigen Rücknahme der Registrierung unzufrieden. Daher hat man, um die vertrauensvolle Geschäftsbeziehung aufrecht zu erhalten, auf die ursprüngliche Forderung verzichtet.....

Na also, geht doch!

internette Grüße an Alle, locker bleiben


----------



## tommy68 (25 August 2004)

*Friedensangebote von RA Seiler*

Ich habe mal wieder Post von meinem Freund Herrn Seiler bekommen. Nachdem zwischenzeitlich einige Mahnungen aus verschiedenen Textbausteinen bei mir eingegangen waren, kam heute ein Brief mit einem "Friedensangebot". Ich solle "nur noch" seine Auslagen in Höhe von 41 Euro (Ursprünglich hat er über 80 Euro verlangt) bezahlen und die Sache wäre für mich erledigt. Auf die Forderungen der Telekom würde ganz verzichtet. Ich frage mich, ob Herr Seiler Drogen nimmt oder sonst irgendwelche geistigen Defizite hat. Langsam wird die Sache aber auch lustig und es wäre eigentlich schade, wenn Herr Seiler irendwann ganz auf seine Forderung verzichten würde. Mittlerweile hat es sich wohl rumgesprochen, dass eine Forderung der easybilling AG bei Gericht schlecht geltend gemacht werden kann, zumal den Dialernummern die Registrierung entzogen wurde. Ich lass mich mal überraschen, was noch passiert. Immerhin hat er mir wieder mit einem Mahnverfahren gedroht. Ich halte euch aber auf dem Laufenden. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Qoppa (27 August 2004)

*Re: Friedensangebote von RA Seiler*



			
				tommy68 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich solle "nur noch" seine Auslagen in Höhe von 41 Euro (Ursprünglich hat er über 80 Euro verlangt) bezahlen und die Sache wäre für mich erledigt.



Das müssen sie dann wohl nach BKoGO* berechnen. Wird vermutungsweise schon erfolgreich von den Axleuten eingesetzt (daher nämlich die hohen Gebühren ...)

* = Bundesgebührenordnung für Komiker.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (30 August 2004)

*Matlock Reloaded?*

Es ist doch immer mal wieder schoen, gute alte Bekannte wiederzutreffen.

Wer bei Google nach den Begriffen *loading*,  *inurlong* und *inurl:hot* sucht, findet eine Seite, die nicht nur ins Namensschema von Matlock passt, sondern auch noch einen identischen WhoIs Eintrag aufweisst, und am 15. April 2004 registriert wurde. Obwohl die Seite derzeit nicht on-line ist, zeigt der Google-Cache, dass dort auf eine versteckten Exploit verlinkt wird bzw wurde, welcher auf einem Webserver mit deutschen WhoIs Eintrag liegt. Koennen es wohl nicht sein lassen, die Herren. Ein paar Strings aus dem Programm 


```
Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main
conc
[email protected]
004382055052239
ENUMBERPHONENUMBER
hxxp://xxx.[].com/
EMBERSMEMBERSMEMBERS
radius
Internet Connection
GET /new/pong?ver=d2:%d.%d-%d:%d|%s-%s-%s HTTP/1.0
```
Was die wohl mit der oesterreichischen Rufnummer wollen? HAS nacheifern? Und was hat []die niederlaendische URL im Programm verloren[]? Sind die nur Contentanbieter, oder mehr?

Weniger auskunftsfreudig ist die Malware des Scripts, dass sich bei Suche nach dem Domainnamen als erster Hit findet, naemlich  diesem Forumseintrag. Alle Exploits dieses Scripts versuchen in guter Matlock-Manier, einem ein Programm unterzujubeln. Dieses Programm ist allerdings in diesem Falle aeusserst hartnaeckig, gab erst dank Tipps der Site http://www.woodmann.com/crackz/Tutorials/Protect.htm seine Geheimnisse dem Debugger preis.  Und installiert ein Browser Helper Objekt MatAdown.dll, dass in die Datei eingelagert ist, ich weiss nicht, ob ich meinem Browser von denen tatsaechlich geholfen bekommen moechte  

Bleibt die grosse Frage: haben die das nur halbherzig noch einmal kurz probiert oder geht das Spiel noch mal von vorne los? 
Gr,
TSCN

*[Virenscanner: URL entfernt]*


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 September 2004)

Könnte man für diese Sache nicht einen neuen thread aufmachen? Diese österreichische Nummer ist eine Mehrwertnummer, 
aus
004382055052239
wird
082055052239
und das führt zum NuUmmerninhaber
atms, der österreichischen dtms-Tochter,
die die Nummer weiter vermietet hat an die
 International Telecoms Ltd.  angeblich in

Apdo de Correos 277, ES-35571, Macher

(eine Adresse
C/Guatifay Nr11
Arrieta
Haria, Las Palmas 35542
spielt offenbar auch eine Rolle)


Eine solche Firma gibt es aber anscheinend nicht. Es gab mal in UK eine "International Telecoms Ltd.", die wird aber als "dissolved" geführt. Ihre Anschrift führt ins Kuddelmuddel einer "wir-vermieten-virtuelle-Büros-Firma".
Die Homepage der Firma kommt seriös daher, aber wenn man sie bei google eingibt (nach Seiten suchen, die "internat***.com" enthalten, bekommt man Hunderte von dubiosen hits. Was sie bedeuten, weiss ich nicht). Der Rest dieser dubiosen Geschichte ist - mit Verlaub - noch ein ziiiiiemliches Maß dubioser... Das fängt damit an, dass auf den IPs der Firma Seiten liegen, die ebenfalls auf die Adresse in Spanien registriert sind und äußerst seltsame Dialerlinks haben ("mcn-Inseldialer")

Wer immer sich gut auskennt und weiß was er tut, sollte dieser Sache nachgehen. Da stimmt aber was gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz gewaltig nicht, liebe Leut!

@mods: wenn diese Sache bereits untersucht wird, ist das hier ein überflüssiges postng, ergo müllbar


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2005)

*9009000263 und andere Dialer*

Hi Leute,

die Telekom und RAe Seiler haben eigentlich gar kein Interesse die Machenschaften zu unterbinden. Es handelt sich dabei doch nur um ein großes Geschäft im großen Stil (von den 29,95 kassiert man doch bis zu 40 %), sowas man sich einfach nicht entgehen lassen.
Seiler hat mir ebenfalls mit erheblichen Mahnkosten gedroht. Ich habe aber nicht locker gelassen. Zwischenzeitlich hat die Telekom mein Konto
gesäubert. Na also, geht doch.
Schreibt doch mal an Computerbild, hilft manchmal.

nicht verzagen

ein ehemaliger


----------



## Anonymous (18 Februar 2005)

Auch ich war im letzten Jahres "Kunde" der Fa. Easybilling. Unter dem Druck der Telekom (Anschlussperre, fristlose Kündigung) habe ich damals die 30 Euro unter Vorbehalt bezahlt, anschliessend aber nach zahlreichen massiven Beschwerden, auch über den Vorstand der TK, mein Geld aus Kulanzgründen wiederbekommen. Ich glaube, die "Bonzen da oben" wissen gar nicht, was hier unten abgeht.

Ich fasse es nicht, dass die TK diese [] unterstützt und mit hilft, ihre langjährigen treuen Kunden []. Selbst wenn für sie dabei kurzfristig ein Gewinn herausspringt, langfristig schaden sie sich damit selber. Ich bin mittlerweile hochallergisch für alles was von dem rosa Riesen kommt, da können die soviel werben und ihre Preise senken (Muhahahaha - hat sich schon mal jemand die neue Preisstruktur angesehen?) wie sie wollen.

Ich habe mir damals vorgenommen, sobald wie möglich zu einem anderen TK-Unternehmen zu wechseln. Als allererstes hatte ich Arcor ins Auge gefasst, da bekomme ich für 60 Euro ISDN, DSL und Internet- und Telefonflatrate.  Ich habe mich dann doch für einen lokalen Anbieter (Cologne) entschieden, der die gleichen Konditionen hat. 

Diesen Wechsel hätte ich möglichwerweise nie vollzogen, wenn die Telekom mich damals nicht so unverschämt behandelt hätte. Insofern trifft sie jetzt die "Rache des kleinen Mannes" mit voller Wucht.

Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, sich nach Alternativen umzusehen, damit die Verantwortlichen der Telekom endlich mal wach werden.

_ Zwei Wörter entfernt. Siehe NUBs  *BT/MOD*_


----------



## Chips (22 Februar 2005)

*Beschwerde*

Hallo Gast,

Mich würde mal interessieren,wie du das hinbekommen hast.Ich selbst habe auch etliche Beschwerdebriefe,Faxe, E-Mails usw. geschickt.Alles ohne Erfolg.Hättest du evtl. ein paar Vorlagen bzw. Adressen für mich,wo ich das alles hinschicken kann.Weil du ja etwas von Vorstand geschrieben hast.Am Telefon sagte man mir,ich könnte nichts direkt zum Vorstand schicken.Bei mir geht es auch um 30,-.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2005)

Name Telefon- und Faxnummer des Vorstandes der Telekom stehen auf der Telefonrechnung. Vorlagen habe ich keine mehr, aber ich habe meiner Wut und meinem Unverständnis über die unverschämte Art und Weise, wie die Telekom ihre zahlenden Kunden behandelt freien Lauf gelassen. Allerdings sollte in der Wortwahl keine Beleidigungen oder andere strafrechtlich relevanten Formulierungen einfliessen.

Ansonsten viel Glück, und bleibe hartnäckig.


----------



## Chips (24 Februar 2005)

Hallo Gast ,

Also es tut mir leid,aber ich kann beim besten Willen keine Adress o.ä. vom Vorstand auf der Telefonrechnung finden.Da ist nur eine kostenlose Telefon/Faxnummer und eine Adresse der Rechnungsstelle.Ich habe jetzt meinen Einspruch dort hin gefaxt.Hast du wirklich gar keine Unterlagen mehr?

Trotzdem Danke


----------



## haudraufundschluss (24 Februar 2005)

Schau mal ins Impressum des Internetauftritts.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2005)

@ Chips

Ich habe meine Beschwerden an den Vorstand, Herrn .......gerichtet, unter der Faxnummer, die auf der Telefonrechnung steht. Mir war klar, dass der "Big Boss" mein Schreiben nicht zu sehen bekommt, aber ich hatte gehofft, damit Aufmerksamkeit zu erwecken. Geantwortet hat dann eine "Sonderabteilung für Kundenbeschwerden" oder so ähnlich. Die haben mir mitgeteilt, dass sie sich der Sache angenommen haben. Später teilten sie mir mit, dass ich mein Geld zurückerhalte. Bei der nächsten Telefonrechnung erhielt ich eine Gutschrift.

_ Persönliche Daten gelöscht
siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2005)

*Antwort an Chips*

Hi Chips,

hat alles im im vergangenen Jahr in der Computer-Bild gestanden. Ich habe an RAe .... und an die TK geschrieben. Den Ausschnitt aus der Computer-Bild habe ich ebenfalls beigefügt. Danach erhielt ich ein Schreiben der TK, dass mein Konto von .....abgezogen wurde. Etwas später kam ein erneutes Schreiben der TK, mit dem Hinweis, dass mein Kundenkonto ausgeglichen wurde.

viel Glück und hart bleiben es geht doch

 0

_editiert  siehe  NUB modaction _


----------



## Chips (18 März 2005)

Hallo an alle,

Ich konnte es nicht glauben aber heute hat mir die Telekom nach 14 Monaten (!) endlich den Betrag zurück überwiesen.Danke an alle Tipgeber an dieser Stelle.
Hartnäckigkeit zahlt sich manchmal doch aus.

chips


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Juli 2005)

Bin bei der Suche nach den  neuen "Netzagentur" Links daran erinnert worden

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/enid/b577ce53ced3088725539caa475f3a6b,0/1cl.html

da stehen aber anscheinend nur Maßnahmen  nach dem 23.01.2004 drin.  
warum die  Nummer nicht aufgeführt ist,  ist schleierhaft, ebenso wann die Maßnahme  laut  DB
 eigentlich bestandskräftig ist... 
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerDetails.aspx?rufnr=90090000263&status=2


> Zurückgenommene Dialer (noch nicht bestandskräftig)


cp


----------



## TSCoreNinja (23 Juli 2005)

BTW, Norddeutschland und Belize scheinen ja gar nicht so weit ausseinander zu liegen:
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/pdf/ADJ_AKUGmbH110188.pdf


> Our investigation into this online adult entertainment service has been completed.
> The service, provided by AKU GmbH (also known as Matlock Business Corporation), was found to have been in breach of our Code Of Practice.
> As a result, we have fined AKU GmbH £50,000 and barred access to the service for 1 year.
> We have also ordered them to pay full refunds to all complainants. To obtain a refund, you must write to the service provider at the address below, enclosing a copy of your phone bill. Please note that we cannot write to them on your behalf.
> ...


Morecon AG, AKU Gmbh, Inphos Gmbh, Easybilling AG, Matlock Business Corp., World Wide Access Ltd, its the same old story with a different name...


----------



## Reducal (23 Juli 2005)

....und was ist eigentlich aus den vielen Anzeigen i. S. Matlock/Easybilling nach Flensburg geworden? Ich kann mich noch gut an den Fernsehauftritt des Sprechers der dortigen StA erinnern und nehme an, dass man im hohen Norden längst den "_Schwamdrüberblues_" spielt (und das trotz gehaltvoller Infomationen und beweisträchtiger Vorermittlungen privater Mitglieder dieses Forums).  :evil:


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juli 2005)

Dass die ICSTIS so deutlich entschieden hat, ist eine Ohrfeige für die deutschen Behörden!!!
50.000 Pfund Strafe und 1 Jahr Sperre... ob man der ICSTIS einen Tipp geben soll, wo das geld zu holen sein könnte?

[link editiert, habe eben mit London telefoniert *fettgrins*]


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juli 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ....und was ist eigentlich aus den vielen Anzeigen i. S. Matlock/Easybilling nach Flensburg geworden? Ich kann mich noch gut an den Fernsehauftritt des Sprechers der dortigen StA erinnern und nehme an, dass man im hohen Norden längst den "_Schwamdrüberblues_" spielt (und das trotz gehaltvoller Infomationen und beweisträchtiger Vorermittlungen privater Mitglieder dieses Forums).  :evil:


Schwammdrüberblues spielen könnte einen IMHO dazu anregen, über "Strafvereitelung im Amt" zu philosophieren... ...rein _phänomenologisch_, versteht sich...


----------



## Reducal (23 Juli 2005)

Daran denke ich auch nicht selten, doch zuviel Hochmut kommt dann womöglich vor dem Fall! Da hängt mir schlichtweg der A... zu niedrig .... :cry:


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juli 2005)

vielleicht liest ja mal ein Betroffener mit... oder *träum* der eine oder andere Redakteur...
...wer hatte denn damals den TV-Beitrag gemacht?


----------



## Reducal (23 Juli 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ...wer hatte denn damals den TV-Beitrag gemacht?


Weiß ich nicht mehr, Planetopia war es jedenfalls nicht! Ein Hinweis darauf sollte sich aber hier im Thread finden lassen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juli 2005)

irgendwo in diesem Thread taucht ja auch der Morecon-Mann Nr 3 auf...


> Ich bin auch am 21.01.04 erwischt worden.Der Dialer hat die Nummer 090090000426 und hat genau wie bei fast allen anderen für 11sec 25,8190€ Netto abbuchen lassen.Über die Telekom habe ich folgende Adresse erhalten: Fr* T* ,24852 Eggebek,EasyBilling AG,Haupstr.4,Tel.:04609/9538**



aber ich fand noch nicht, wer damals den TV-Beitrag gemacht hat. Wird sich aber finden. Wer's weiß, kann ja selber mal dort nachfragen


----------



## Reducal (23 Juli 2005)

Aber nicht nur in Flensburg scheint man zu schlafen, sondern auch in Bonn. Oder wie soll man sich als Verbraucher sonst einen Reim darauf machen, dass die Deregistrierung der Matlockdialer nun schon ewig in der Datenbank als nicht bestandskräftig geführt wird. Die Verfahrenszeiten sind doch längst abgelaufen und das Owi-Verfahren sicher schon abgeschlossen, oder?


----------



## Reducal (23 Juli 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ...wer damals den TV-Beitrag gemacht hat.



Hab´s gefunden, war doch Planetopia (Sat1 am 29.03.04, 23:15). Die Stimmen dazu hielten sich jedoch in Grenzen, z. B.:


 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=47189#47189
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=47204#47204


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Juli 2005)

Nochmals zum Herrn F*T*:
bitte nicht gleich editieren, schnief

Jener F*T* wurde in diesem thread bei antispam erwähnt
http://210112.antispam.de/t444812f11731516_.html
(im Mai 2004)

Auch hier war er völlig ahnungslos...

Die Geschichte:
sms-spam über 84845 (Materna GmbH / annyway)
-->
...können wir Ihnen zu der genannten Kurzwahl-Nummer
84845 folgenden Diensteanbieter mitteilen:
Es handelt sich um den Premium SMS-Dienst der Firma inphos interactive phone services T(...), Rauhehorst 95 b, 26127 Oldenburg. 

--->
Sehr geehrter Herr K*,
bitte wenden Sie sich in allen Fragen bzgl. der Nutzzung der Premium SMS Kurzwahl Nummer 84845 an die Firma EasyBilling AG
(http://www.easybilling.de), der ich diese Nummer als Vermittler technischer Diensteistungen zur Verfügung stelle.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Frank T*

Soso, Herr Frank T*...

--->
wir bitten Sie von den Behauptungen, wir seien der Anbieter, Abstand zu
nehmen. Die Easybilling AG ist ein Telekommunikationsanbieter. Wir
bieten dutzenden von Dienstebetreibern den Transport von
kostenpflichtigen PremiumSMS in den 4 deutschen Mobilfunknetzen an,
dabei auch unter anderem die Nutzung der PremiumSMS Kurzwahl 84845.
Anhand Ihrer angegebenen Telefonnummer konnten wir für Sie den
Diensteanbieter ausfindig machen.
Es handelt sich dabei um:
Thomas W*
Goethestr. 33
69242 Mühlhausen


Na, das mit Frank T* passt schon so, siehe hier - aber:
warum dann eben das 





> Über die Telekom habe ich folgende Adresse erhalten:Frank T(...),24852 Eggebek,EasyBilling AG,Haupstr.4,Tel.:04609/953883.


?


----------



## Captain Picard (24 August 2005)

Nachlese:
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerDetails.aspx?rufnr=90090000263&status=6


> Registrierung wurde bestandskräftig zurückgenommen.


gilt für alle vier Dialer unter der Nummer   090090000263

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 August 2005)

und auch für die anderen, waren ja insgesamt 'ne ganze Menge damals...
(ca. 090090000229 bis 090090000470 oder so)


----------



## Anonymous (25 August 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Nachlese:
> http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerDetails.aspx?rufnr=90090000263&status=6
> 
> 
> ...



Na das wurde ja aber auch mal Zeit, daß die Registrierung endlich bestandskräftig zurückgenommen wurde.

Ich frag mich, wie man zulassen kann, daß bei einem so offensichtlichen [], so lange mit der Rücknahme der Registrierung gewartet werden kann.

Stefan

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: 090090000263 oder auch Matlock - ermitteln Sie (Teil 2)*



Reducal schrieb:


> ....und was ist eigentlich aus den vielen Anzeigen i. S. Matlock/Easybilling nach Flensburg geworden? Ich kann mich noch gut an den Fernsehauftritt des Sprechers der dortigen StA erinnern und nehme an, dass man im hohen Norden längst den "_Schwamdrüberblues_" spielt (und das trotz gehaltvoller Infomationen und beweisträchtiger Vorermittlungen privater Mitglieder dieses Forums).  :evil:


ja, Flensburg. Was wurde daraus?
_Flensburg, Spinne meines Netzes..._

Einer der interessantesten Dialerfälle *überhaupt* - und dann kam nichts dabei raus?


----------

